# If you support WAHM's and small companies this will affect YOU!



## amyandelle

It's being called National Bankruptcy Day. To make a long, long story short:
The Consumer Product Safety Commission and Congress have just passed a law which requires ALL MAKERS of CHILDRENS' PRODUCTS in the US and importing to the US to have their products (and components) tested by a CPSC-certified, Third-party testing laboratory FOR LEAD CONTENT.

On Feb 10, 2009, all businesses which do not comply with said testing (which is incredibly expensive and unecessary for textiles as fabric does not contain lead) will be in violation of federal law, guilty of selling banned products and subject to fines and jail time. This affects ALL of us. WAHMs, Etsy sellers, crafters, wooden and organic toy companies, baby carriers, ect. On Feb 10th, the handcrafted movement dies. WAHMs are out of business. The economy sinks even lower.

If it sounds unbelievable, believe it. Here are several links for you to consume. The kids industry has been slow to realize how serious this ruling is because it sounds so ridiculous. But it is real, and incredibly sad.

A good summary of the situation from an industry leader: http://www.fashion-incubator.com/arc...ankruptcy-day/

Actual Cpsc law: http://www.cpsc.gov/ABOUT/Cpsia/legislation.html

Easi(er) to read summary of law: http://www.apparelandfootwear.org/re...mary080902.pdf

Petition:
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/e...SIA/index.html

Please, please take action on this. Call and write and petition and email.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## ~savah~

I was just coming here to post the same thing. So far Selecta has already decided to pull its products from the American market. On Wednesday, Dec. 10 there will be a meeting held by the Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade, and Consumer Protection. The meeting will discuss implementing the law. There will be a briefing for this hearing on Monday, Dec. 8 at 4 pm. Here is a link to the list of Committee Members, if your representative is on the list please contact them and let them know how you feel on Monday by 4:00. Here is a link for some suggestions from WAHM solutions about how to express your concerns to your representatives.

Please, please do not put this off. We do not want to be living in a world where Mattel and Fisher-Price are the only toys that are available to our children. Not to mention how many small clothing and toy makers are going to be put out of business.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Man, that's so screwed up. This is what happens when a country believes that government regulation solves all their problems. I signed the petition.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I signed the petition and posted a link to the group on my Facebook page. I will also be writing to my representatives this evening (when I do not have a small boy attached to my body.







) This cannot happen!


----------



## ZippyGirl

There are other posts here about the Consumer Product Safety Information Act. The damage is already being done. Selecta has said it will no longer sell to the US effective 12/31/08.

http://www.playthings.com/article/CA6620437.html

More info at: www.handmadetoyalliance.org

Here is a note from the Holztiger distributor. Please act now because Congress is holding a hearing on this issue on 12/10/08:

Cross-posted in News

PLEASE write to your representatives and ask them to amend the Consumer Product Safety Information Act. Companies like Camden Rose and other small toymakers will most likely have to stop making their beautiful wooden toys for our children if this law goes into effect in February 2009.

And now Selecta is going to exit the US market...no more Selecta toys!!!!!

http://www.playthings.com/article/CA6620437.html

You can get more information on this law at:

www.handmadetoyalliance.org

Here is a message from the Holztiger toy distributor...please read it and pass this along. Call your reps and ask them to straighten out this very well-intentioned but badly written law:

FROM HOLZTIGER DISTRIBUTOR:
The Subcommitte that put this law together is meeting to review its implementation on Wednesday. We need to send a message to them to revise the law or its implementation in ways that will maintain the integrity of the safety standards, but will not decimate the children's products market. Here are the details of the meeting:

The Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade, and Consumer Protection will hold a hearing on Wednesday, December 10, 2008, at 10:00 a.m. in room 2123 Rayburn House Office Building. The hearing is entitled "Implementation of the CPSIA: Urgent Questions about Application Dates, Testing and Certification, and Protecting Children." This is an oversight hearing examining implementation of Public Law 110-314 (H.R. 4040, the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA)). Witnesses will be by invitation only.
The staff briefing for this hearing will be held on Monday, December 8, 2008, at 4:00 p.m. in room 2322 Rayburn House Office Building.

Please contact your Representative of Congress. If any one of these Representatives on the Subcommittee is YOUR representative, PLEASE be sure to call & email them to voice your concerns about the provisions in the law as they affect you and the children's products industry in general. Please do this today and Monday. Here is the contact information at the CPSC...please contact them with your concerns too.


----------



## bscal

Thank you for posting this information. I had NO IDEA this was happening. While I am not a crafter, my mother is and one of my dearest friends. I will make them both aware of this and contact my rep as well.

Beth


----------



## Quirky

corrected link on the summary of the law from the apparel/footwear association:

http://www.apparelandfootwear.org/re...mary080902.pdf


----------



## aniT

This will effect everyone, not just WAHM's and small manufactuers. It will force us to buy from Mattel and Fisher Price due to lack of choice. We will not be able to buy beautiful doll dresses from the farmers market.. we will have choice but to buy packaged MIC garbage from the store (or learn to sew ourselves.) And what is this going to do to cloth diapers and accessories? Are they going to be OK? It seems they are being forced to test fabric as well.


----------



## aniT

You can't sign the petition unless you "donate" money to them?

Oh never mind I see it was recorded before that screen.


----------



## Mama Dragon

Just fricken beautiful. THANK YOU to our leaders, I'll be out of business even though I don't make handcraft children's items - the clients I make websites for do







:


----------



## 1littlebit

what is freakin wrong with people. its the stupid giant companies with the deadly toys not small businesses and WAHM. our gov. is dumb as rocks.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

So I am flipping through the latest Mothering issue and see they have an article in there praising this new law on pg. 51 - the long goodbye to toxic toys. Surrounding the article are a bunch of lovely toys from places like fair trade kids and nova naturals and I am wondering to myself how much thought they put into how this law is actually going to affect the producers of these toys, us as consumers, and themselves as advertisers for so many small businesses which have absolutely NO way to comply with the third party testing???


----------



## Mama Dragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
So I am flipping through the latest Mothering issue and see they have an article in there praising this new law on pg. 51 - the long goodbye to toxic toys. Surrounding the article are a bunch of lovely toys from places like fair trade kids and nova naturals and I am wondering to myself how much thought they put into how this law is actually going to affect the producers of these toys, us as consumers, and themselves as advertisers for so many small businesses which have absolutely NO way to comply with the third party testing???


Wait...Mothering praises this???????


----------



## beachbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Wait...Mothering praises this???????

I searched the magazine homepage and the only mention of this I could find is a link to this article....no mention of how this will affect the natural toy companies Mothering promotes in the magazine....


----------



## flowers

We can't let this happen.

I will pass the info as much as possible. There are too many of us who are near and dear to the process of handcrafting and wahming.


----------



## Mama Dragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachbaby* 
I searched the magazine homepage and the only mention of this I could find is a link to this article....no mention of how this will affect the natural toy companies Mothering promotes in the magazine....

I looked as well, I imagine it's only in the magazine itself.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"Wait...Mothering praises this??????? "

Yup... The articles main focus is on the recalls last year from lead paint and choking hazards. They mention several different big name companies that were in violation of already existing laws. The article also specifically states that third-party testing will be required for lead and potential hazards.

So... then they have this little quote "Say Hello to the Good Stuff" and "These toys are safe, eco-friendly, and toxin-free." and pictures of toys from The Wooden Wagon, Fair Trade Kids, A Toy Garden, Nova Natural, Living Playing, and Three Sisters Toys. I know for a fact that Nova Natural deals in independent manufacturers like Elves and Angels and featured a German artist in their latest catalog. Now, tell me how these people are supposed to comply with a $4,000 per toy third-party testing law?

I also know that many cloth diaper manufacturers are *very* concerned and believe this law may apply to them as well as anyone who makes any type of apparel for kids 12 and under.


----------



## Mama Dragon

I rarely use that smiley but it applies here. Ugh. Who wrote the article? I think I need to send an email







:


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Yes, the article I am referring to is in the November/December Print Magazine. This is their annual Best Natural Toys issue.

I think the author (Mindy Pennybacker of www.greenerpenny.com) is sincere in her desire to see children safe, I am just not convinced that either her or the editors thoroughly thought through the consequences of this law. They are clearly promoting the local, hand-made natural toys, yet I am afraid that the manufacturers of these toys are the very people who are going to be so negatively affected by this law and whose wonderful products we are going to lose!


----------



## Mamafreya

I am so so sad about this. What happens now with cloth diapers? Should I be stocking up on diaper covers and cloth diaper accessories before feb? I would imagine from everything that I've read it's going to be almost impossible to find diaper covers after this law goes into effect. Also does anyone know what happens to places like Goodwill? I'm assuming that they will no longer be able to sell childrens things at all??
Oh, one more question. Will it be safe to blog about making childrens toys and clothes now? Could you get in trouble for making things for children even if you aren't selling them?

This law really makes me feel







:


----------



## JessicaS

Hello Everyone!

I am trying to get more information on this issue from the office.

Until then let's please not let this spiral out of control with speculation.

Please keep the discussion to the actual issue.

Thanks!


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"What happens now with cloth diapers? Should I be stocking up on diaper covers and cloth diaper accessories before feb?"

I don't know... Right now I understand that the RDA has hired a lawyer to look into if for them. If I find out anymore I will let ya'll know.

I don't know how much the gov is really interested in going after wahm's but a lot of them are scared because this involves criminal penalties, including jail time from what I understand, and some of them are already talking about closing up shop.

I don't think blogging about toys is an issue. The main focus is on manufacturers and retailers. Manufacturers must be able to prove, by third party testing, that they are in compliance with the law and retailers must prove with certificates from the manufacturers that anything they are selling is in compliance with the law.


----------



## 1littlebit

i'm still trying to figure out if this is actually meant as a way to protect children or a way to prevent small businesses and WAHMs from taking business away from large corporations.

more people are buying natural, hand made products instead of the mass produced crap b/c they are safer, higher quality, and more ethical. i can't imagine mattel is happy about that


----------



## Mamafreya

Thank you fruitfulmomma, I have been thinking about starting a blog lately and also selling on Etsy(I'm not doing that now) but I may still start the blog. Ugh. This whole thing is so frustrating.


----------



## Mamafreya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
i'm still trying to figure out if this is actually meant as a way to protect children or a way to prevent small businesses and WAHMs from taking business away from large corporations.

more people are buying natural, hand made products instead of the mass produced crap b/c they are safer, higher quality, and more ethical. i can't imagine mattel is happy about that

Yep, this is exactly what my first thought was.


----------



## aniT

You know.. most small businesses and WHAM's get their supplies from the US. Theoretically they should have been tested by the supplier before they were sold.

So why should grandpa, who makes toy trucks, test the paint he bought at the local hardware store, when the hardware store had to have it tested before they could sell it in the first place.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
"What happens now with cloth diapers? Should I be stocking up on diaper covers and cloth diaper accessories before feb?"

I don't know... Right now I understand that the RDA has hired a lawyer to look into if for them. If I find out anymore I will let ya'll know.

I don't know how much the gov is really interested in going after wahm's but a lot of them are scared because this involves criminal penalties, including jail time from what I understand, and some of them are already talking about closing up shop.

I don't think blogging about toys is an issue. The main focus is on manufacturers and retailers. Manufacturers must be able to prove, by third party testing, that they are in compliance with the law and retailers must prove with certificates from the manufacturers that anything they are selling is in compliance with the law.

It might not be the government that has an issue with wahm's -- but I have been told by a wholesaler that the big box companies are pushing to have children's small clothing lines, toddler and under inclusive in the act. That of course is cloth diapers.

The issue and the article if presented in a factual manner here about content, do walk hand in hand.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"So why should grandpa, who makes toy trucks, test the paint he bought at the local hardware store, when the hardware store had to have it tested before they could sell it in the first place."

He shouldn't but...

From my understanding of the law, what would happen in this case is that...

1)Paint manufacturer is exempt from this particular law because the paint is not "intended for children under 12". (There may be other testing laws they have to follow. See note below.)

2)The hardware store is also exempt, because again this is not a product manufactured specifically for children.

3)Grandpa is not exempt. *He* is manufacturing a toy specifically for children 12 and under. Therefore he is required to have said product - the full product, not just components of it, third party tested for compliance with the law.

4)If Grandpa wholesales to a retailer, then the retailer must be able to furnish a certificate from Grandpa stating that the toy has been third party tested and in compliance with the law.

Note: The issue with materials testing as far as I understand has to do with preexisting laws in regards to fabrics. Certain fabrics must be fire-retardant and if a manufacturer is using these fabrics, they must provide proof both of the fabric being in compliance with the law (presumably the fabric manufacturer would provide this) *and* they must have the product tested after it is complete to comply with the new law.

Does that make any sense? (I am not a lawyer or anything so don't take this as professional advice. This is just what I can garner from listening to the talk amongst cd wahm's.) I am still hoping that this is all a big mistake and we are reading too much into it, but the more I hear the more unlikely I find that to be.


----------



## aniT

I don't WANT my fabrics flame retarded and is pisses me off that the government forces me/my family to sleep in/wear toxic chemicals.







:

Grumble grumble grumble grumble


----------



## 1littlebit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I don't WANT my fabrics flame retarded and is pisses me off that the government forces me/my family to sleep in/wear toxic chemicals.







:

Grumble grumble grumble grumble









: they protect us from the off chance that our clothing catches on fire by covering us in chemicals that are most definitely toxic. i love the logic.


----------



## Past_VNE

Very furious mama here....want to come back and read when I have time.


----------



## Flor

Subbing,
and I posted info to the moms on my facebook.


----------



## beachbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
Subbing,
and I posted info to the moms on my facebook.

There's a Facebook group about this, too: _Rally Against the CPSIA legislature_


----------



## beachbaby

And here's the direct link to ask questions/leave comments for CPSC: http://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/newleg.aspx


----------



## shimmer

This legislation is not only going to hurt small guys but medium and big guys as well. This means EVERYONE cannot sell products that aren't tested to new levels after 2/10/09. Anyone who does will be subject to fines and felony charges.

Sure, bigger corporations are more likely to afford testing. But, they often carry hundreds, if not thousands of individual items.

An additional enormous problem is this legislation prohibts sale of current inventory. That means stores can't selll what they have in stock. Manufacturers can't ship what they have in stock. All of those goods must be disposed of. Imagine every store you know disposing of ALL of their children's goods. Astonishing.

Once all of those stores dispose of the goods they must purchase new goods. But, manufacturers won't have goods in stock which will be in compliance because time is needed to test the products. Meanwhile, business will go out of business while waiting for new product. Little guys and big guys. And folks will be out of work and more folks will require public assistance.

Please, please, contact your legislators. It is important we have safe goods for children. It is also important that we keep the economy moving (especially in these times) and by forcing businesses to stop selling product we will cause a huge slowdown.


----------



## urklemama

Why isn't there anything on the etsy homepage about this?


----------



## beachbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urklemama* 
Why isn't there anything on the etsy homepage about this?

There are a few threads on the Etsy forums about this, but from what I've read, Etsy Admin hasn't spoken up with any official comment about CPSIA yet.









Here is an Etsy thread calling for volunteers to flood the phones of the members of the Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade, and Consumer Protection about this: http://www.etsy.com/forums_thread.ph...5945166&page=1


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
You know.. most small businesses and WHAM's get their supplies from the US. Theoretically they should have been tested by the supplier before they were sold.

So why should grandpa, who makes toy trucks, test the paint he bought at the local hardware store, when the hardware store had to have it tested before they could sell it in the first place.

Some paint manufacturers do make "kid's paint" that is in bright cheery colors for kid's rooms.


----------



## Flor

If my rep isn't on the committee, who should I write to? A random rep, the entire committee, ?? Email or snail mail?


----------



## Mamafreya

Mothering has an urgent activisim alert about this on their homepage!


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
If my rep isn't on the committee, who should I write to? A random rep, the entire committee, ?? Email or snail mail?

There was a link for questions a couple posts up. I went there and posted my comment/question. It is supposed to go straight to the committee who I believe is meeting today.


----------



## Mama Dragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
There was a link for questions a couple posts up. I went there and posted my comment/question. *It is supposed to go straight to the committee who I believe is meeting today.*

Oh I hope so, and I hope they got my very short but to the point comment on how they are royally screwing over the small business owner but not doing a lot to change things nationwide.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

I'm sorry that it looks like Mothering is not in support of small advertisers because of our praise for the CPSIA in the November/December issue. This is not the case. We copyedited Mindy's article in July, three months after the bill was passed, and printed the issue in early September. We were praising the action to ban lead and phthalates, but were not aware then of the impact of the law on small businesses. We have since been made aware of this by our advertisers and are putting up an action alert today about the oversight hearing Wednesday in Washington on the CPSIA. Pasted below is the info I researched on Friday for the action. It will be with the action alert on the site this afternoon. Please encourage everyone you know to contact their representatives, especially those representatives who sit on the Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade and Consumer Protection or to go to Washington. We want to do everything we can to change this bill or to have it rescinded so please email me directly about any action we should put on the site. This bill is the usual practice of appearing to look good for the consumer, while still supporting big business at the expense of our children. This law just makes it harder for the companies that are already doing the right thing to keep doing it. Please also check out the action at Moms Rising regarding the fact that the lead and phthalate tainted products are staying on the shelf until February. Thank you for letting me know your concerns.

Please contact your congressional representatives regarding the burden that the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) places on small manufacturers. Below is a list of the committee members who will hold an oversight hearing entitled, "Implementation of the CPSIA: Urgent Questions about Application Dates, Testing and Certification, and Protecting Children" on Wednesday, December 10, 2008 at 10 a.m. in room 2123 Rayburn House Office Building.

SUBCOMMITTEE ON  COMMERCE, TRADE, AND CONSUMER PROTECTION (Ratio: 16-13)  Bobby L. Rush (IL), Chairman
Jan Schakowsky, IL, Vice ChairEd Whitfield, KY, Ranking Member*
G. K. Butterfield, NC Cliff Stearns, FL
John Barrow, GA Charles W. "Chip" Pickering, MS
Baron P. Hill, IN Vito Fossella, NY
Edward J. Markey, MA George Radanovich, CA
Rick Boucher, VA Joseph R. Pitts, PA
Edolphus Towns, NY Mary Bono Mack, CA
Diana DeGette, CO Lee Terry, NE
Charles A. Gonzalez, TX Sue Wilkins Myrick, NC
Mike Ross, AR John Sullivan, OK***
Darlene Hooley, OR Michael C. Burgess, TX
Anthony D. Weiner, NY Marsha Blackburn, TN
Jim Matheson, UT Joe Barton, TX (Ex Officio)
Charlie Melancon, LA
John D. Dingell (Ex Officio)

To contact your representatives, go to

http://www.house.gov/house/MemberWWW_by_State.shtml

To contact your senators, go to

http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm

Ask Acting Chair of the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), the Honorable Nancy Nord, to uphold the fairness of the CPSIA. She made the following statement on April 14, 2008
"The new product safety legislation signed into law today is a victory for parents and consumers. New regulatory authorities and enforcement tools, many of which I asked of Congress last year, will make it easier for CPSC to find and recall unsafe products made around the world. CPSC is ready to implement the law fully, fairly and in a way that bolsters the safety of children's products and increases consumer confidence."

Contact her at the CPSC:

[email protected]
Phone: 301-504-7923
Fax: 301-504-0124


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

Sorry the list is scrambled. It's supposed to be two columns. They say that the most effective action is to call or email your own representative to tell her or him your concerns. You can call your local office or the Washington office. Both of those numbers will be on the links in my post before. We decided not to do a group action because the individual contacts are given more weight.


----------



## aniT

Figures Darlene Hooley, OR is on the list. I don't think she is "my" rep though. If this hearing is Wed. rather than today like I thought, I will email at nap-time. It's hard to form coherent sentences with a 2 year old running about.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Thank you for the response Peggy. I did not in anyway mean to imply that you were against small business and am sorry if it came across that way. Clearly the article was promoting small, safe businesses. After thinking it through last night, I thought it was probably a case of the article already being sent to print *before* all of this stuff about it affecting small business owners came out and of course there is nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

No problem. It's hard to imagine how much in advance we print the magazine and, of course, so much changes so quickly in the online world. I'm glad we all have time to contact our representatives.


----------



## NoliMum

This seems ridiculous. $4,000 per toy? Not even Fisher Price could afford that. Some of this must be misinformation.

Unfortunately I can't translate the "legalese" of the new law as posted on the CPSC website. I couldn't get through the first paragraph.

The only thing I can think of that would change about handmade toys is that they would have to change their name to "novelty" instead of "toy." They can't be banned from selling the actual product, just the product under the label "toy." You can sell just about anything if it's got the right label.

I mean, we are talking about every.single. handmade toy website, boutique, craft fair, farmer's market, garage sale, booth vendor, etc. being shut down. I don't see how this is likely or even possible.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

The action alert is on the homepage now. We will be adding a letter from Rob Wilson at Challenge and Fun later today. Please call or email your reps asap.


----------



## notwonamesalike

Has anyone contacted local news agencies, or any of the major networks with this information?


----------



## Ms. Mom

I just wanted to post the link to the action alert on the homepage. Thank you Peggy.


----------



## ReneeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I don't WANT my fabrics flame retarded and is pisses me off that the government forces me/my family to sleep in/wear toxic chemicals.







:

Grumble grumble grumble grumble


They haven't made any changes to the flammable fabrics act that would require all fabrics to be flame retardant. You will still be able to make the choice between buying polyester (which is considered to be naturally flame retardant and exempt from testing) or close-fitting cotton sleepwear. The laws also only apply to the outermost layer of fabric.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeC* 
They haven't made any changes to the flammable fabrics act that would require all fabrics to be flame retardant. You will still be able to make the choice between buying polyester (which is considered to be naturally flame retardant and exempt from testing) or close-fitting cotton sleepwear. The laws also only apply to the outermost layer of fabric.

Uhh.. I don't buy polyester. It is nothing but spun plastic as far as I am concerned. It feels disgusting to touch to me.

A friend of mine wanted some night gowns for her daughter with sensory issues. You can't buy cotton ones because they don't make them. The only thing you can buy is spun plastic. I suggest she buy some cotton flannel and have her mom make some.

And I don't care that they didn't change the flammable fabric's act. It is the point that it is just another piece of legislation to "protect us for our own good." But in reality it takes the choice of choose safe products for our family away from us. Which is what it looks like this legislation is going to do as well.


----------



## ReneeC

Those who are wondering how the laws apply to cloth diapers specifically, as well as why I *don't* think we should be asking to be excluded (I am talking about cloth diaper WAHMs specifically, not toymakers--I don't make toys, so I'll leave that up to someone else







)...I wrote this article after having realized what a unique opportunity this is to finally differentiate between disposable and cloth diapers in the minds of consumers. Disposable diaper manufacturers took over solid control of the market in the late 80's/early 90's with flawed studies that made disposables look just as environmentally safe as cloth (if not more so)...well, maybe it's time to take back control of the diaper market on the issue of health.

I've been in contact with the Real Diaper Industry Association, and I strongly encourage any cloth diaper making WAHMs to join our trade association. They are seeking legal counsel regarding the CPSIA, and our collective bargaining power as a cohesive industry can accomplish far more than internet petitions and calling your representatives.

The article:

*The Consumer Products Safety Improvement Act: An Awareness Mission for Cloth Diaper Work-At-Home-Moms*

Sada Cushman
December 5, 2008

As a brief overview: right now, the Consumer Products Safety Commission (CPSC) is hard at work hammering out the specifics of the new Consumer Products Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA). It includes all-encompassing laws regarding lead bans in products intended to be used by or for children under the age for 12, as well as bans of phthalates in toys and certain child care items, and updates to the Flammable Fabrics Act. The exact details of how this will affect Work-At-Home-Moms, especially WAHMs who sew and sell cloth diapers, are not clear as of this writing. The CPSC is currently classifying cloth diapers as "wearing apparel," pending review. This means that WAHMs will be required to test diapers for lead (and possibly for flammability of the fabrics, depending on which ones are used), as well as completing certificates to give to retailers (or to keep on file for direct-to-consumer sales). Many WAHMs are scrambling to figure out how they will comply with the law (which goes into effect on February 10, 2009), while others are watching anxiously to see how the CPSC will decide to classify and regulate cloth diapers, as baby diapers are currently an unregulated product in the CPSC database. There have been internet petitions started, and people are being encouraged to contact their congressperson to encourage them to exclude WAHMs from the regulatory oversight of this Act.

*Is That Really What We Want?
*
I know that's a shocking question to all the WAHMs whose heads are spinning, overwhelmed and confused by the few direct answers we've gotten. But I encourage you to take a step back for a moment and consider this "from the other side" of our market.

Has anyone else wondered how this is going to effect _disposable_ diapers? They are a product intended for use by children under the age of 12. We're having a hard enough time figuring out what standards our diapers made of fabric fall under...what about a piece of plastic, bleached wood pulp fluff, SAP gel and who-knows-what? Where do you even start testing _that_ for child safety?

*An Awareness Mission for Cloth Diaper Work-At-Home-Moms*

What if we make it our goal to go along with this wholeheartedly, to work with the CPSC (if at all possible, through the Real Diaper Industry Association as our representative trade association) to hammer out _specific regulations for cloth diapers_, *because we know our product is superior and safer*. Basically, instead of fighting to take down this whole thing...we don't want cloth diapers and small businesses excluded, but rather to have them included in a specific (and helpful to us, via information about the specific risks inherent in the materials we use) way. If we stand by our product, we have nothing to fear. We need to stress to the CPSC that cloth diapers and disposable diapers are different, and need to be regulated differently.

The marketing approach that I see in this could be especially effective locally (at child fairs, farmer's markets, craft fairs, cloth diaper lessons, maybe even in crunchy-leaning kid's boutiques). Make a poster, a flier, a banner, a display. Put up a page on your website. However you can, tell the consumers about the new Children's Products regulations that are going into effect, regulations that require testing for certain harmful chemicals. Take them along the path that lead up to this Act--lead in plastic toys, in paint on wooden toys, in lunchboxes and bibs! Phthalates in bottles and pacifiers! MELAMINE in BABY FORMULA!
And then, ask them the question:
Do you know what _your_ child's diapers are made of?


----------



## ReneeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
A friend of mine wanted some night gowns for her daughter with sensory issues. You can't buy cotton ones because they don't make them. The only thing you can buy is spun plastic. I suggest she buy some cotton flannel and have her mom make some.

You can in fact buy cotton sleepwear for children. Carter's makes them for one, I bought 100% cotton pajamas for my DS at Target. They have a hang tag on them that states that the fabric is not flame resistant and that the garment needs to be tight fitting.

And for an older child (because the regulations cover up to size 14, I believe), you could purchase the smallest women's size if you're having trouble finding 100% cotton nightgowns, because clothing manufactured for and marketed to adults doesn't have to meet the sleepwear flammability laws.


----------



## aniT

Late 80's early 90's? I worse disposable diapers and I promise that was LONG before the 80's. My brother wore only disposable diapers in the late 70's. I had never seen anyone wear cloth diapers until the mid 80's and that was becuase they were poor and couldn't afford diapers.

In my world disposable diapers were used by everyone except the very poor (meaning those who didn't qualify for AFDC, but if you had AFDC you could afford disposable diapers.) as far back as the late 70's.

Also it is my understanding that they are only testing for lead. What are the chances that there are lead in disposable diapers? They aren't testing for all the other contaminates in disposable diapers. I don't see how this is going to effect them at all. It would be nice however.. if it did. But they would probably buy their way out of it.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeC* 
You can in fact buy cotton sleepwear for children. Carter's makes them for one, I bought 100% cotton pajamas for my DS at Target. They have a hang tag on them that states that the fabric is not flame resistant and that the garment needs to be tight fitting.

And for an older child (because the regulations cover up to size 14, I believe), you could purchase the smallest women's size if you're having trouble finding 100% cotton nightgowns, because clothing manufactured for and marketed to adults doesn't have to meet the sleepwear flammability laws.

I didn't say you couldn't buy cotton _sleepware_. I said you can't buy *cotton nightgowns*. They are not snug fitting.

A small size woman's nightgown is not going to fit a three year old.


----------



## AllyRae

I can only imagine this will have a huge impact on every facet of our economy. I mean, I don't even think places like gymboree can afford to have every single new item they make tested (they come out with multiple new lines a month, consisting of multiple items--at $4000 a pop, that is outrageous!). So even the bigger stores seem like they would struggle with this law too.

I am all about making sure products we give our children are as safe as possible (but that doesn't stop the government for ok'ing melamine in formula. Ugh.). But why not make it $40 an item? Something reasonable! $4000 is robbery, and I don't even know if Fisher Price or Gerber or Carters could afford that for every single new item that's created.









Or it should be a choice thing--don't submit your product but be forced to say you do not have a certificate of safety. Then, parents can make the choice whether to buy the object knowing it hasn't been safety tested (so grandpa can continue to sell wooden toys, make it clear the toys don't have the certificate, and I can buy them knowing I trust his products to be safe with or without the certificate. But the big manufacturers that I don't trust as much give me the information I need to make an informed decision).


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
Or it should be a choice thing--don't submit your product but be forced to say you do not have a certificate of safety. Then, parents can make the choice whether to buy the object knowing it hasn't been safety tested (so grandpa can continue to sell wooden toys, make it clear the toys don't have the certificate, and I can buy them knowing I trust his products to be safe with or without the certificate. But the big manufacturers that I don't trust as much give me the information I need to make an informed decision).

Pfft, I still wouldn't trust Mattel or Fisher price even with the certificate. Just like I would rather buy local, "naturally grown" food than food from big companies who could afford the USDA organic certification. I no longer 100% trust that.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Some paint manufacturers do make "kid's paint" that is in bright cheery colors for kid's rooms.


I silk screen kids t-shirts in addition to dying them.

paints and screen inks all have pigments. It is the pigments that can contain the lead/philates. My wholesale ink supplier provides me with compliance papers to document that I am using lead and philate compliant inks. I also have designated my tools to such so as not to cross contaminate them in my work areas.

The manufacturer should supply you. Same with snaps -- I have my international certification to verify that my snaps are compliant. Dyes don't contain lead as they are not made from pigment. HTH some.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

I just wanted to say that the cost of testing is not part of the law. The reason you are seeing different costs is based on the tests being done and how much the independent lab is charging for them. There have been several different amounts thrown around and bottom line is that whether it is $150 or $4000 it is not cost effective for smaller manufacturers.

However, I have a really hard time believing that this is too costly for larger places - Based on the latest Hasbro recall, they sold 330,000 units which works out to about a penny per unit loss if they had been tested first, which of course they can pass on to the consumer with no problems.


----------



## shimmer

[/QUOTE] The marketing approach that I see in this could be especially effective locally (at child fairs, farmer's markets, craft fairs, cloth diaper lessons, maybe even in crunchy-leaning kid's boutiques). Make a poster, a flier, a banner, a display. Put up a page on your website. However you can, tell the consumers about the new Children's Products regulations that are going into effect, regulations that require testing for certain harmful chemicals. Take them along the path that lead up to this Act--lead in plastic toys, in paint on wooden toys, in lunchboxes and bibs! Phthalates in bottles and pacifiers! MELAMINE in BABY FORMULA!
And then, ask them the question:
Do you know what _your_ child's diapers are made of?[/QUOTE]

Be very careful here please. Local crafters will have to have testing that is very expensive. Each colorway, each size must be tested. It is likely your cloth diaper makers will not be able to comply and will go out of business.

The same is true for any local brick and mortar business in your town selling children's products. This is a very, very far reaching legistation that impacts big, medium and small businesses. Be careful to support it.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Be very careful here please. Local crafters will have to have testing that is very expensive. Each colorway, each size must be tested. It is likely your cloth diaper makers will not be able to comply and will go out of business.

.[/QUOTE]

As a local vendor all weekend at indie market events I HAVE talked not only with my customers but also to my fellow vendor's about HR 4040 and the importance and impact this will or could have on all of us.

I make diapers as a business since 2002. My diapers most likely do not contain pigment as my dyes do not contain pigments. My suppliers for predyed fibers should be able to supply documentation of their dye content to verify they are lead compliant.
It is the pigments that contain the lead not dyes. My snaps & toggles -- are another story as they DO contain pigments. My liability carrier already has my certifications of compliance for my screen inks, snaps, toggles. Some of my fibers are from a certified organic textile company that will and can supply authenticity for the organic certification. I posted about pigments in another post but it probably was missed.
So I do believe/hopeful there are going to be ways to bring cloth diapers into compliance in a reasonable manner.


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Oh I hope so, and I hope they got my very short but to the point comment on how they are royally screwing over the small business owner but not doing a lot to change things nationwide.

I read somewhere that the meeting was cancelled? If you look here it says it was cancelled,

http://nationalbankruptcyday.com/

it also has an auto email feature where some of the message is writen and you write the rest. You just put in your address and it sends it to your reps.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

You're right. I just called Congressman Rush's office in DC (202-225-4372) and they confirmed that the oversight hearing scheduled for tomorrow has been cancelled. However, no one was willing to tell me why it had been cancelled or when it will be rescheduled. I am awaiting a call from someone in their press office now. If anyone has a representative on the subcommittee, please call them to find out when the hearing will be rescheduled.


----------



## AngelBee

What should I say?

Can someone make a mock letter for me? My preggo brain isn't working!







:


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

There's a sample letter you can link to from the action alert on the homepage. You can cut and paste what you like from the letter. See the link above.


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara* 
There's a sample letter you can link to from the action alert on the homepage. You can cut and paste what you like from the letter. See the link above.

Thanks Peggy


----------



## Kathleen F.

I am removing the message I'd posted here.

Admin requested I edit the entry to remove my blog link because that's considered to be "advertising" even tho all 1,500 pages of my blog are free and posted as a public service. One that directly addresses this topic.

Me, I'm not affected by this. I don't make kid's clothes, I just care about all my friends who do. I certainly don't make money off of this problem. If anything, it's cost me plenty. I've spent well over $4,000 of my own money so far for something that doesn't even affect me. As they say, no good deed goes unpunished.

Anyway, I leave you with the best of intentions and good luck to you all.

Kathleen Fasanella
~Nurture people, not products~


----------



## brightonwoman

:
subbing
and watching with interest


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Pfft, I still wouldn't trust Mattel or Fisher price even with the certificate. Just like I would rather buy local, "naturally grown" food than food from big companies who could afford the USDA organic certification. I no longer 100% trust that.









:







:


----------



## MoonWillow

Oh man I just saw that the hearing is cancelled. That totally invalidates the letters and faxes I just sent.
I hope they still take them into consideration


----------



## MoonWillow

Double post


----------



## fruitfulmomma

My current understanding is that they will reschedule when they reconvene in January. So we still have time to contact them!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

This is so sad.







So, what we are going to be left with are basically a bunch of China made plastic toys and clothing. I went into the playroom and sat down and glanced around. Pretty much everything we have will no longer be available.


----------



## NoliMum

I emailed my senator (Texas) and this is the reply I received, which really didn't answer my questions about what will happen to the natural toy market:

Thank you for contacting me regarding consumer product safety. I welcome your thoughts and comments on this issue.

Recent recalls of various consumer products, especially children's toys, have prompted a review of how Americans are protected against faulty products. Created in 1972, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is the independent agency of the federal government charged with protecting Americans against the unreasonable risk of injuries associated with consumer products. The CPSC fulfills its mission by researching potential hazards associated with consumer products, banning dangerous consumer products, developing voluntary and mandatory standards, and issuing recalls of products already on the market. This agency has the authority to regulate the sale and manufacture of more than 15,000 different consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals.

To address the concerns raised by these recalls, the Senate and the House of Representatives developed separate plans to enhance the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission's ability to ensure our nation's consumer product safety. In the Senate, S. 2045, the Consumer Product Safety Commission Reform Act of 2007, was introduced by Senator Mark L. Pryor (D-AR) on September 12, 2007. H.R. 4040, the Consumer Product Safety Modernization Act, was introduced by Representative Bobby L. Rush (D-IL) on November 1, 2007.

Between March and July 2008, I worked on the bills as a member of a conference committee between the House and the Senate. At the end of July, we came to a compromise, which passed the House and Senate on July 30 and 31, respectively. The President signed the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 into law on August 14, 2008.

The Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act includes a five-year reauthorization of the CPSC and provides more than $620 million for the agency to implement new rules, buy new equipment, and modernize its labs. Additionally, this funding will be used to increase the CPSC personnel to at least 500 from 367, and it will place additional inspectors at ports of entry and in foreign countries to inspect manufacturing facilities.

According to the CPSC, paint and similar surface coatings of children's toys containing lead have historically been the most commonly recognized sources of lead poisoning. Currently, paint and other similar surface coatings that contain more than 600 parts per million (PPM) lead are banned by the CPSC. Under the new law, the allowable amount of lead in paint is reduced further in coming years, and the lead ban is expanded to regulate the surface of the products as well as the paint. Currently, when the CPSC orders a recall, they will not announce it publicly for 30 days to permit manufacturers an opportunity to address the concerns of the CPSC and to prevent certain proprietary information from being released. The final measure that we agreed to cuts this time period in half to 15 days, in order to allow information to reach the public more quickly.

Should a manufacturer be found guilty of violating consumer product safety laws, the bill we passed provides for an increase in the cap on civil penalties that can be levied against the manufacturer and provides expanded criminal liability. As an additional enforcement tool, the measure allows individual State Attorneys General to bring actions against manufacturers for violations of certain federal consumer product safety laws. The coordination between the state Attorneys General and the CPSC means that we will have a greatly enhanced monitoring and enforcement framework to protect the public against dangerous products, and to enforce recall orders once they are issued, by making sure that retailers are promptly removing the dangerous products from their shelves.

As a mother of two young children, I empathize with parents who are anxious to protect their kids against unsafe products. As a U.S. Senator, I must also ensure that federal laws do not go further than necessary when attempting to guarantee the safety of consumer products. I believe this bill struck a good balance between these goals, and I will continue to work to protect our children from unsafe products.

I appreciate hearing from you, and I hope that you will not hesitate to keep in touch on any issue of concern to you.

Sincerely,
Kay Bailey Hutchison
United States Senator


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
I emailed my senator (Texas) and this is the reply I received, which really didn't answer my questions about what will happen to the natural toy market:

Thank you for contacting me regarding consumer product safety. I welcome your thoughts and comments on this issue.

Recent recalls of various consumer products, especially children's toys, have prompted a review of how Americans are protected against faulty products. Created in 1972, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is the independent agency of the federal government charged with protecting Americans against the unreasonable risk of injuries associated with consumer products. The CPSC fulfills its mission by researching potential hazards associated with consumer products, banning dangerous consumer products, developing voluntary and mandatory standards, and issuing recalls of products already on the market. This agency has the authority to regulate the sale and manufacture of more than 15,000 different consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals.

To address the concerns raised by these recalls, the Senate and the House of Representatives developed separate plans to enhance the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission's ability to ensure our nation's consumer product safety. In the Senate, S. 2045, the Consumer Product Safety Commission Reform Act of 2007, was introduced by Senator Mark L. Pryor (D-AR) on September 12, 2007. H.R. 4040, the Consumer Product Safety Modernization Act, was introduced by Representative Bobby L. Rush (D-IL) on November 1, 2007.

Between March and July 2008, I worked on the bills as a member of a conference committee between the House and the Senate. At the end of July, we came to a compromise, which passed the House and Senate on July 30 and 31, respectively. The President signed the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 into law on August 14, 2008.

The Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act includes a five-year reauthorization of the CPSC and provides more than $620 million for the agency to implement new rules, buy new equipment, and modernize its labs. Additionally, this funding will be used to increase the CPSC personnel to at least 500 from 367, and it will place additional inspectors at ports of entry and in foreign countries to inspect manufacturing facilities.

According to the CPSC, paint and similar surface coatings of children's toys containing lead have historically been the most commonly recognized sources of lead poisoning. Currently, paint and other similar surface coatings that contain more than 600 parts per million (PPM) lead are banned by the CPSC. Under the new law, the allowable amount of lead in paint is reduced further in coming years, and the lead ban is expanded to regulate the surface of the products as well as the paint. Currently, when the CPSC orders a recall, they will not announce it publicly for 30 days to permit manufacturers an opportunity to address the concerns of the CPSC and to prevent certain proprietary information from being released. The final measure that we agreed to cuts this time period in half to 15 days, in order to allow information to reach the public more quickly.

Should a manufacturer be found guilty of violating consumer product safety laws, the bill we passed provides for an increase in the cap on civil penalties that can be levied against the manufacturer and provides expanded criminal liability. As an additional enforcement tool, the measure allows individual State Attorneys General to bring actions against manufacturers for violations of certain federal consumer product safety laws. The coordination between the state Attorneys General and the CPSC means that we will have a greatly enhanced monitoring and enforcement framework to protect the public against dangerous products, and to enforce recall orders once they are issued, by making sure that retailers are promptly removing the dangerous products from their shelves.

As a mother of two young children, I empathize with parents who are anxious to protect their kids against unsafe products. As a U.S. Senator, I must also ensure that federal laws do not go further than necessary when attempting to guarantee the safety of consumer products. I believe this bill struck a good balance between these goals, and I will continue to work to protect our children from unsafe products.

I appreciate hearing from you, and I hope that you will not hesitate to keep in touch on any issue of concern to you.

Sincerely,
Kay Bailey Hutchison
United States Senator

so what does all of that mean?


----------



## GraceBlue

I too got a response from one of my senators I emailed (Florida):

Dear XXXXXXX:

Thank you for contacting me regarding the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC). I appreciate hearing from you and would like to respond to your concerns.

On November 1, 2007, Representative Bobby Rush (D-IL) introduced the CPSC Reform Act (H.R. 4040). Besides increasing funding for the CPSC, this bill strengthens civil penalties for violations of the Consumer Product Safety Act, outlaws children's products containing lead, and makes it illegal for retailers to sell recalled products. Additionally, H.R. 4040 requires the commission to enforce whistleblower protections for employees of manufacturers, importers and CPSC workers. This measure was passed by the House of Representatives on December 19, 2007, without opposition. On July 31, 2008, I voted in favor of, and the Senate passed H.R. 4040, by a vote 89 to 3. On August 14, 2008, the President signed this bill into law, with my full support.

I am committed to providing the Consumer Produced Safety Commission with the tools and resources it needs to carry out its vital mission. As we proceed in the 110th Congress, I will be sure to keep your thoughts in mind regarding any additional legislation involving the CPSC.

Again, thank you for sharing your views with me. If you have any additional questions or comments, please do not hesitate to contact me. In addition, for more information about issues and activities important to Florida, please sign up for my weekly newsletter at http://martinez.senate.gov.

Sincerely,

Mel Martinez
United States Senator


----------



## counterGOPI

so its sounding like they all back it and we are screwed?!







:


----------



## GraceBlue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
so its sounding like they all back it and we are screwed?!







:

Yeah. What I really dont get is...playsilks. If we didnt say a word to those people (the senators) would they think its a piece of fabric or a toy? What about home decor--some people use Ostheimer figures for home decor purposes. I wonder if people sold Ostheimers as 'home decor' would we still be able to get them? Ha

What makes a toy a 'toy'


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GraceBlue* 
Yeah. What I really dont get is...playsilks. If we didnt say a word to those people (the senators) would they think its a piece of fabric or a toy? What about home decor--some people use Ostheimer figures for home decor purposes. I wonder if people sold Ostheimers as 'home decor' would we still be able to get them? Ha

I think a lot of things could fall under the "novelty" or "decor" category and could be sold without testing as long as it's not sold as a "toy."

-Playsilks (decor)
-Wooden figures (decor)
-Wool/felt food (novelty)
-Dollhouse toys (miniature collectibles)
-Dress up clothes (costume)


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
so what does all of that mean?

I have no idea! I think I'll write her back and ask her to answer specifically... it's like I just got a rote email sent to anyone else who had a question about the new regulations.


----------



## counterGOPI

: but the question is will these companies risk it? if ostheimer decided to no longer sell in the US i would die!!


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacque Savageau* 
I just wanted to post the link to the action alert on the homepage. Thank you Peggy.

Might I suggest that the sample letter be posted in Adobe Acrobat format instead of Word? It limits who is able to view it.


----------



## mama2peyton

Just wanted to say that I emailed my senator and rep. I think this is horrible, I do not want to be stuck with MIC toys as our only option







:


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Might I suggest that the sample letter be posted in Adobe Acrobat format instead of Word? It limits who is able to view it.









Since it is read only does that mean you don't want us lazy people to use it word for word?









ETA: And download Open office. It is free.


----------



## aniT

Quote:

I appreciate you sharing your concerns. The 110th Congress continues in lame duck session due to action related to the auto industry. I am in Washington DC or legislative business, and I am noting all concerns on this matter. All other correspondence on matters not acted upon before Congress adjourns sine die will be forwarded to the office of Congressman-elect Kurt Schrader for his review for the next legislative session in early January. Thank you for your communication. Sincerely, DARLENE HOOLEY Member of Congress
Maybe this is why that meeting was canceled.


----------



## josybear

if this all goes through americans can still buy all their toys and kids' stuff from canada, though, right? they can't tell you what you can and can't buy online and import, can they?








i'm only mentioning this because it seems like an obvious and easy way to circumvent insane laws. it wouldn't help the american sellers, but at least you don't have to get your kids interested in barbie and g.i.joe, right?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
I think a lot of things could fall under the "novelty" or "decor" category and could be sold without testing as long as it's not sold as a "toy."

-Playsilks (decor)
-Wooden figures (decor)
-Wool/felt food (novelty)
-Dollhouse toys (miniature collectibles)
-Dress up clothes (costume)









: It's similar to the whole "flame retardant" pj thing. It is impossible to find cotton nightgowns or nightshirts for children that don't have a layer of chemicals on them...but there are companies that sell obvious nightgowns as childrens "lounge wear". All they need to have clearly posted is "not intended as use for nighttime wear or pj's" or in the case of toys, "not intended as a toy". There always seems to be a way around some of the ridiculousness, but why should we have to do that.







:


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 







: It's similar to the whole "flame retardant" pj thing. It is impossible to find cotton nightgowns or nightshirts for children that don't have a layer of chemicals on them...but there are companies that sell obvious nightgowns as childrens "lounge wear". All they need to have clearly posted is "not intended as use for nighttime wear or pj's" or in the case of toys, "not intended as a toy". There always seems to be a way around some of the ridiculousness, but why should we have to do that.







:

Do you have a link for a company that sells cotton "loungeware" for children? I have never seen it and I would like a good flannel nightgown for my daughter.


----------



## AllisonK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
if this all goes through americans can still buy all their toys and kids' stuff from canada, though, right? they can't tell you what you can and can't buy online and import, can they?








i'm only mentioning this because it seems like an obvious and easy way to circumvent insane laws. it wouldn't help the american sellers, but at least you don't have to get your kids interested in barbie and g.i.joe, right?

Okay my understanding is really limited but I believe no you cannot. I have been reading and reading trying to make sense of this cr*p for a week or two now. But what I get out of the wording is any import coming into this country must have the certificate stating is has met the testing requirements.

Quote:

Must each shipment be "accompanied" by a certificate?
A. Yes, the law requires that each import (and domestic manufacturer) shipment be "accompanied" by the required certificate. The requirement applies to imports and products manufactured domestically.

Quote:

Will toys manufactured outside the United States be allowed to be imported to the US for lead testing or will the testing have to be performed outside the US (and pass the new standards) prior to being imported into the US?

Manufacturers may submit samples of products for testing in the United States without certifying them. However, before shipping any products other than these samples, i.e., products imported for consumption or warehousing or distribution in commerce in the United States, the products must have the required certifications.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Since it is read only does that mean you don't want us lazy people to use it word for word?









ETA: And download Open office. It is free.

















No that's not what I meant. I don't want any Microsoft junk on my computer. I like being virus free.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 







No that's not what I meant. I don't want any Microsoft junk on my computer. I like being virus free.









Are you talking about Open Office or the Word Document? It's unlikely you would get a virus from the word document and Open Office is not a MS product. I mean come one it's FREE!







It's open source software and it runs on Linux.

I tried to print it as a PDF for you but that is not set up on this computer and umm I am too lazy to set it up.







.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Are you talking about Open Office or the Word Document?









Both I guess. Open Office viruses

Would anyone mind cutting and pasting the letter to this thread? Is that allowed since it's on the Mothering site anyway?


----------



## aniT

I will just PM you. Can't get in trouble for that.


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I will just PM you. Can't get in trouble for that.









Me too please? I don't want to download anything that is not approved by DP. He's a system admin for TI so I really don't like to mess with his computer.







Plus we are loyal Mac people!









Dresses that can be used as nightgowns:
http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=34231_H46
http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....49|2|24|25|1||

They also have long sleeves.

http://www.underthenile.com/underthe...etailBR328.htm

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/produc...scid=615837002

http://www.target.com/Infant-Girls-C...ank&rh=&page=1

You can find simple cotton dresses pretty much anywhere.









Ok sorry for sidetracking the thread.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
Me too please? I don't want to download anything that is not approved by DP. He's a system admin for TI so I really don't like to mess with his computer.







Plus we are loyal Mac people!









Dresses that can be used as nightgowns:
http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=34231_H46
http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....49|2|24|25|1||

They also have long sleeves.

http://www.underthenile.com/underthe...etailBR328.htm

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/produc...scid=615837002

http://www.target.com/Infant-Girls-C...ank&rh=&page=1

You can find simple cotton dresses pretty much anywhere.









Ok sorry for sidetracking the thread.

Yes, but they all look like dresses. I want a cotton flannel nightgown and it annoys me that I can't buy one "for my own good."


----------



## CawMama

I'm glad to see this information posted. We also have a bit of a discussion going on at WAHPWell. I'm spreading the word the best I can. Quite a few of my customers have jumped in to support "the effort". I think the legislation can't be avoided, but that it definitely needs to have some big modifications made to it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I wrote to my representatives yesterday. Still waiting on a response. One of them is Bernie Sanders, and he is known far and wide for being a voice for the public. I hope he responds.


----------



## mama2peyton

I got the same email as NoliMum did from Kay Bailey Hutchinson. Haven't got a response back from anyone else yet.


----------



## jmmom

My dh checked, and EVERY SINGLE rep except for Ron Paul, and all but 3 Senators, voted for this.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmmom* 
My dh checked, and EVERY SINGLE rep except for Ron Paul, and all but 3 Senators, voted for this.

Is there a place that shows this list?


----------



## GraceBlue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Is there a place that shows this list?

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h110-4040


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GraceBlue* 
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h110-4040

Thank you.







This is going to be a pretty big wall to climb.


----------



## Amila

So what happens if you just sell something, say a stuffed animal, and clearly label it "For decorative and collectable purposes only" or a wooden ring stacker as "an adult ring toss"







lol. I mean, if you label it as that, isn't that a loophole?


----------



## 1littlebit

are they all a little clueless or are they really against small businesses?


----------



## True Blue

I think they are clueless. It's kind of like how lots of little things get passed as 'riders' on other bills, or big bills don't get passed bc of riders, IMO. I can't imagine so many would have voted for it if they'd thought it through. Also, the 'people' obviously didn't look into it either, bc 'we' would have been urging our reps to vote for toy safety.....

This HAS to get changed. This is a bad time in the economy for people to be out of jobs!


----------



## shimmer

I don't think they are against small business. However, consumers have begged for TOY SAFETY and the government responsed. In an election year especially, nobody could easily vote against TOY SAFETY.

This not only hurts small artisans. It directly hurts small businesses like mine. Toy stores, children's clothing stores, children's book stores, etc all are in a state of peril as a result of this legislation.

One thing to note is the legislation wasn't this strict; it was the interpretation of the law that is so strict. We need to work to loosen the interpretation of the law as well as allow for a longer time for everyone to come into compliance.


----------



## lolar2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
One thing to note is the legislation wasn't this strict; it was the interpretation of the law that is so strict. We need to work to loosen the interpretation of the law as well as allow for a longer time for everyone to come into compliance.

Can you explain more about this? Whose interpretation? How much force does it hold? And how? Who has the power to re-interpret the legislation? I would like to get involved where it would have the most effect.


----------



## AEZMama

Don't know if this link was shared, but there is an active petition on Change.org that if enough votes come through it will be presented to President Obama.

Click here to vote on this-share the link!


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Yes, but they all look like dresses. I want a cotton flannel nightgown and it annoys me that I can't buy one "for my own good."

I agree that it's annoying and I think it crosses boundaries of our own decision making. I was just trying to help though.


----------



## aniT

Thanks for trying help, but I was looking for a nightgown or something that resembled a night gown.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Thanks for trying help, but I was looking for a nightgown or something that resembled a night gown.










Pssst. Maybe, maybe?
http://www.lucyshopechest.com/store/...t.asp?One=1040
http://www.hugsandhissyfits.com/jejoblchlogo.html


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
Pssst. Maybe, maybe?
http://www.lucyshopechest.com/store/...t.asp?One=1040
http://www.hugsandhissyfits.com/jejoblchlogo.html

Oh I really like that first one.. thanks.


----------



## MrsAprilMay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
Don't know if this link was shared, but there is an active petition on Change.org that if enough votes come through it will be presented to President Obama.

Click here to vote on this-share the link!

Thanks for the link. I hope this whole change.org thing works out as an effective way to communicate to our leaders.


----------



## KurumiSophia

Ok, wait. I've just started cross stitching to sell as a home business so I'm going to have to submit each of my finished pieces for testing if they're intended to be a gift for a child? Even after they were tested by the manufacturer in their individual pieces?

Does this mean I'm sunk before I've gotten started?


----------



## NoliMum

Here's another senator letter that answers NO questions:

Dear Ms. D:

Thank you for contacting me about consumer safety. I share your concerns regarding the safety of consumer products, and I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this important matter.

Recent revelations of tainted imports and other consumer goods are troubling to all Americans. To begin addressing this critical issue, President George W. Bush established the Interagency Working Group on Import Safety by Executive Order on July 18, 2007. Led by the President's cabinet secretaries, this working group thoroughly reviewed the entire supply chain to identify risks and make recommendations on how best to improve product safety in the marketplace. The working group concluded that no single stage in the supply chain-from foreign manufacturers and exporters to domestic importers and retailers-bears full responsibility for recent product recalls. Therefore, it is important to detect vulnerability in each stage of the supply chain and respond with a comprehensive policy that ensures public safety.

An important step toward reform came on July 31, 2008, when the Senate approved the Consumer Product Safety Modernization Act (P.L. 110-314). This legislation will bolster the Consumer Product Safety Commission, the federal agency that inspects consumer products and enforces compliance. Furthermore, P.L. 110-314 updates product safety standards beginning with toys and other children's products by banning six categories of phthalate chemicals and all measurable traces of lead from toys, while also requiring independent laboratory safety testing of all children's products. P.L. 110-314 will modernize product labels to make it easier for parents and consumers to determine if a product they have purchased has been recalled, and for the first time retailers will be prohibited from selling items that are subject to a recall.

During Senate debate of P.L. 110-314 I was concerned by a provision that would extend broad new powers to state governments. This provision would allow individual states to file lawsuits to enforce federal law, and I offered an amendment to reduce the potential for lawsuit abuse. Although the Senate did not adopt my amendment I chose to support the passage of P.L. 110-314. I believe that a safe supply chain requires strong partnerships and full cooperation from actors at each stage of the process. This joint effort will provide a balance between clear inspection and enforcement standards without impeding commerce and creating burdensome regulations.

I appreciate having the opportunity to represent the interests of Texans in the United States Senate. Thank you for taking the time to contact me.

Sincerely,

JOHN CORNYN
United States Senator








:







:







:


----------



## MadameXCupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
So what happens if you just sell something, say a stuffed animal, and clearly label it "For decorative and collectable purposes only" or a wooden ring stacker as "an adult ring toss"







lol. I mean, if you label it as that, isn't that a loophole?

Thats exactly what I was thinking.
For decorative purposes.


----------



## AllisonK

Think Out Loud on OPB will have a show tomorrow, December 17 from 9 am to 10 am (PST). It is called Toying with Safety and about the CPSIA. Information here:
http://action.publicbroadcasting.net...t/2029609.page

You can post comments at the bottom. There is a link to stations you can listen and you can podcast the show as well.


----------



## Sabo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
Thats exactly what I was thinking.
For decorative purposes.









The only problem with that: I know that if I saw "for decorative purposes," I would think that the item is not safe for children and would not get it.


----------



## Arduinna

It looks like all theses reps are just sending out form letters that assume peoples positions.


----------



## sedalbj

subbing


----------



## lolar2

Hey, it made the Washington Post. Leading off with the Selecta situation. Looks like the new effective date is February 10. http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...=moreheadlines


----------



## onelilguysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 







: they protect us from the off chance that our clothing catches on fire by covering us in chemicals that are most definitely toxic. i love the logic.

and that will *melt* and STICK TO YOU when on fire..where the cotton will just burn away! wth?


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
and that will *melt* and STICK TO YOU when on fire..where the cotton will just burn away! wth?

I think it's ridiculous that pajamas and mattresses are mandated to be flame retardant, yet sheets, blankets, and crib toys are not.







Also, have you noticed that those infant crawlers like Gerber's Sleep 'n Play suits are not flame retardant, even though they are clearly meant for a baby to, um, _sleep and play_ in them?

The Washington Post article had me cussing at the computer monitor.  My DD's birthday is in March, but it looks like any toys we might want to buy her will have to be purchased by February! I'm worried it will be our last chance.

Is this going to become so ridiculous that we have to actually find someone living overseas who is willing to buy merchandise there and send it here? What about sites like Ebay, where you can buy anything from anyone? Is that going to be regulated?


----------



## MistySeptember

I have been making clothes and cloth diapers for my children for quite a while and recently decided to try to sell some locally this summer. In browsing through some blogs of those who make and sell custom boutique items I stumbled upon an article about CPSIA 4040. My stomach just dropped.

Since last night I have contacted my representatives via email and fax, I have contacted a very popular blogger in my area as well as two local tv stations. This is ridiculous! This law effects not just WAHM, but charitable organizations who donate items and run thrift stores, daycares, at home childcare providers, garage sales. It was a knee jerk reaction by government, that in theory is a good idea, but they are punishing the wrong people!


----------



## User101

I got form letters too. Mostly, they patted themselves on the back because they voted for the bill.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I got form letters too. Mostly, they patted themselves on the back because they voted for the bill.









I was completely ignored.. but the rep I emailed was on the committee for this.. and she is on her way out.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistySeptember* 
I have been making clothes and cloth diapers for my children for quite a while and recently decided to try to sell some locally this summer. In browsing through some blogs of those who make and sell custom boutique items I stumbled upon an article about CPSIA 4040. My stomach just dropped.

Since last night I have contacted my representatives via email and fax, I have contacted a very popular blogger in my area as well as two local tv stations. This is ridiculous! This law effects not just WAHM, but charitable organizations who donate items and run thrift stores, daycares, at home childcare providers, garage sales. It was a knee jerk reaction by government, that in theory is a good idea, but they are punishing the wrong people!

Just curious, how would it impact home daycares? Also, does it really specify that re-selling used toys and clothing is not ok too? This really is an honest question. I am getting out of doing home daycare, but I am about to start at a preschool at the end of January. If this bill affects home daycares, I would think it would affect preschools as well.

I wrote to my representatives, and received a letter back. It was not a great reply, but it wasn't a form letter. Vermont Congressman Peter Welch said that although he supported the bill, he urged Congress to re-think their wording in order to spare small Vermont businesses. He didn't say anything about any further action.


----------



## NoliMum

I doubt it will affect resale. Garage sales have no regulations- I could sell you a can of lead paint out of my garage any day, and that have been banned for 30 years. Resale shops sell products "as is" and they are not always safe because of the use and abuse they've been through, with missing parts, breaks, etc.

I don't see daycares being forced to purge and restock their toy supplies, either. They just won't be able to buy the old stuff anymore.

I do wonder what Waldorf school stores will do.


----------



## User101

I can't see how it's even feasible for the big companies to follow this law. When I look at the billion dinky little toys put out every year, I can't imagine them paying that money to test each and every one of them.


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I can't see how it's even feasible for the big companies to follow this law. When I look at the billion dinky little toys put out every year, I can't imagine them paying that money to test each and every one of them.

Especially when you think about all the toys sold in dollar stores, vending machines, arcades, etc...... It would be GREAT if those toys disappeared, but it would hit the industry pretty hard.

Hopefully enough congress members see how ridiculous it is, and this law just will not pass the way it's currently written.


----------



## User101

That's exactly the sort of thing I was thinking of.


----------



## CallMeKelly

http://daddytypes.com/2008/12/23/i_k..._christmas.php has a good (ish) answer to this... market everything to adults with a kid in the pic for size comp.

If the gov. is going to fail us this way then I would have no problem searching etsy for adult wooden toys, even if that sounds just sooooo wrong










I think a code using certain descriptors would work just fine esp if it got enough net press... They can't prosecute if you say your items are for "young" adults, right?

(I just saw this and haven't browsed old replies to topic yet so may be a repeat)


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeKelly* 
If the gov. is going to fail us this way then I would have no problem searching etsy for adult wooden toys, even if that sounds just sooooo wrong

















True enough.

Quote:

I think a code using certain descriptors would work just fine esp if it got enough net press... They can't prosecute if you say your items are for "young" adults, right?








Kind of like cotton jammies are "thermal underwear" or "loungwear" or "long johns".


----------



## fruitfulmomma

From my earlier post...

"Based on the latest Hasbro recall, they sold 330,000 units which works out to about a penny per unit loss if they had been tested first"

They make these toys in *huge* quantities. The cost per piece will be almost nothing for them. How many customers are going to balk about a 1 cent increase in their toys?

Big retailers like Wal-Mart have known about this legislation since it passed. Their lawyers and others have been working for the last year to get compliant and they are requiring the big manufacturers they work with to be compliant now. IMO it is *not* an issue for them. Perhaps a bit of an inconvenience but not enough to drive them out of a business worth billions of dollars.

OTOH when you have a run of only 300 pieces, you are looking at cost per piece of anywhere from 50 cents to $13.00.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

The problem with labeling everything "adult" though is that as far as I understand and read this specific legislation, *they* get to determine what counts as an item for kids 12 and under, not us.

If cloth diapers are covered under this legislation you can imagine there is no way we are going to get away with calling a newborn sized diaper an item made for an adult, you couldn't even call it a doll diaper because again that makes it a child's play item.

OTOH, it seems as though they have their hands full with trying to regulate even the top manufacturers so I am guessing they aren't going to be coming for momma's on Hyena or Etsy any time soon, but it still could be a risk to take selling and I am afraid hearing all the replies received that were basically form letters that I am not feeling very optimistic about getting anywhere with changes.


----------



## ReneeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
I doubt it will affect resale. Garage sales have no regulations- I could sell you a can of lead paint out of my garage any day, and that have been banned for 30 years. Resale shops sell products "as is" and they are not always safe because of the use and abuse they've been through, with missing parts, breaks, etc.

Actually, the way the Act is worded, it *does* affect resale. The CPSC has made an official statement that they interpret the lead law to be retro-active, for one, which makes any item that doesn't have a Certificate of Conformity a "banned hazardous substance" and unlawful to sell.
And the section of the Act pertaining to phthalates says

Quote:

Beginning on the date that is 180 days
after the date of enactment of this Act, it shall be unlawful for
any person to manufacture for sale, offer for sale, distribute in
commerce, or import into the United States any children's toy
or child care article that contains concentrations of more than
0.1 percent of di-(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate (DEHP), dibutyl phthalate
(DBP), or benzyl butyl phthalate (BBP).
Beginning 180 days after the enactment of the Act (it was signed into law on August 18th, I believe), it is illegal for *ANY* person to manufacture for sale, offer for sale, or even offer as a "gift with purchase" (distribute in commerce) any toy or "child care item" (which has been defined as something facilitating the sleep or feeding of a child 3 and under) that hasn't been *proved* by an accredited, CPSC-approved laboratory testing to be phthalate-free.

There have been unofficial statements made that "thrift" shops (charity resale shops) will be allowed to use "reasonable judgment" in determining product safety, as well as unofficial statements made that consignment shops will not be required to conform as long as the item is "One Of A Kind". But as of yet, the CPSC hasn't made an official statement on resale, or garage sales. As it stands the CPSIA covers ALL products intended for use by or for children under the age of 12 sold by anyone. There are *no* loopholes for business size or intention as of this moment.

Another matter of note is that there is a section specifically regarding safety and registration of "durable infant and toddler products" including cribs, highchairs, playpens, strollers, walkers, bouncers, swings, and child safety gates, just to name a few. So those flammable Pack-and-Plays and phthalate-containing "stationary activity centers" are going to be regulated now as well.


----------



## ReneeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
The problem with labeling everything "adult" though is that as far as I understand and read this specific legislation, *they* get to determine what counts as an item for kids 12 and under, not us.

Yes, there is an "obviousness" factor written into the law, both for the items (infant-sized diapers are obviously for children, bibs with hugging bears and "I Wuv My Mommy" embroidered on them are obviously for children, and a felt-food set that comes with a child-sized apron? Obviously for children) as well as the *appearance* of the item. If I make a quilt with SpongeBob fabric, can I honestly expect the CSPC to believe that it is not intended to be used by someone under the age of 12? Even with the number of teens/adults who like SpongeBob, he is a character on a show intended for children, broadcast on a channel aimed at children.

Quote:

OTOH, it seems as though they have their hands full with trying to regulate even the top manufacturers so I am guessing they aren't going to be coming for momma's on Hyena or Etsy any time soon, but it still could be a risk to take selling
It is a *huge* risk to sell if you aren't compliant. Responsibility for regulation has been placed in the hands of the individual states and their Attorney Generals, they are supposed to monitor their own state and bring action and the attention of the CPSC. Sites like HC, Etsy, Ebay, etc, are going to be held responsible for reporting any seller using their service who is known to not be in compliance. And to make matters worse, much like the WAHM-mamapad drama of a few years ago, there have been rumors of businesses that *are* compliant who plan to report non-compliant businesses to thin the market.


----------



## jmmom

Just wanted to bring to everyone's attention that they are very seriously considering exempting natural materials from the regulation entirely - unfinished wood, etc. My good friend wrote a couple of articles for the AP about it, and it seems like it's even possible that his first article - about the horrible, albeit prob. unintended consequences of the law - maybe made the CPSC wake up about what they had to do...at any rate, here's a link: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081224/...s/tainted_toys

Merry Christmas, everyone! And Happy Holidays!


----------



## User101

That's wonderful Christmas news! Do we need to email our reps again (not that it worked well the first time).


----------



## riverscout

I just found out about this about an hour ago when my husband showed me this article from The Consumerist. There is a link in it to this article in the LA Times from the 23rd.

I'm just dumbfounded. I just cannot believe it. This is going to put so many of the smaller companies that I rely on for natural safe products for my kids out of business or run them out of the country. I guess this is why my local toy store was having a closeout sale on Heros stuff the other day. And Selecta is pulling out of the US market too. This just stinks. I cannot even imagine how many people will be out of work because of this ridiculous law.

I will write a letter to my reps, but I don't know how much good it will do.

ETA - Just saw the update by *jmmom*. At least that's a start. I hope they vote for those exemptions, but I think even more need to be made.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba

:


----------



## counterGOPI

one of my close friend's toy shop she just started 2 years ago is closing b/c of this







:







:


----------



## Past_VNE

So, is everything really going to just disappear in February??

Do I need to make a run on toy-buying for our baby due next month, so that I have some safe toys for him/her to grow with?

Grrrrrrr


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Do I need to make a run on toy-buying for our baby due next month, so that I have some safe toys for him/her to grow with?


I don't think it would be a bad idea. In the next few days, I'm planning on buying up a bunch of stuff just in case, especially stuff that wouldn't be affected by the proposed exemptions.


----------



## hrsmom

I'm coming to this pretty late, I know, I think the reality of it just hit me! Forgive me if my questions have been asked recently, I don't have the brain power right now to follow all of the discussion in this thread....

Some questions:

Is there anything I can do today?

How does this affect consignment stores?

Will I be able to have a yard sale and sell toys, or list things on Craigslist?

I have seen this questions raised here, but I need direct responses or sometimes I just don't get it!


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
I'm coming to this pretty late, I know, I think the reality of it just hit me! Forgive me if my questions have been asked recently, I don't have the brain power right now to follow all of the discussion in this thread....

Some questions:

Is there anything I can do today?

How does this affect consignment stores?

Will I be able to have a yard sale and sell toys, or list things on Craigslist?

I have seen this questions raised here, but I need direct responses or sometimes I just don't get it!

I think the problem is, there are no answers to your questions, because we just don't know.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"I think the problem is, there are no answers to your questions, because we just don't know."

Yes, this is a pretty big issue... Within the cloth diaper industry at least it seems that some of the manufacturers lawyers have told them they are fine, while many of them are saying that yes, this effects them too. I think the big problem is in the legal interpretation of the law and not necessarily the law itself. It seems to me that what I have read has indicated that the law was written out and passed and then the committee went and wrote this long, hard-to-decipher document on how to decipher and apply the law.







:

"Is there anything I can do today?"

Contact your rep if you want but almost everyone has received back form letters thanking them for their support and indicating that they didn't actually read the letter or care what anyone had to say.









"How does this affect consignment stores?"

The way the interpretation is written now it will effect them the same as normal retailers would. I *think* someone is working on getting them an exemption for selling OOAK items, but whether or not that will come to fruition,









"Will I be able to have a yard sale and sell toys, or list things on Craigslist? "

The way it is written NOW, I would say you would be violating the legal interpretation of the law to do this. Which is one of the reasons it is so absolutely ridiculous. I doubt they would be able to enforce it and as the general public is absolutely clueless about it I doubt you are going to see a drastic reduction in yard sales but again it *could* be a risk.

What makes me even madder is the fact that there are now "approved" third party testers in China *and* there is a loophole (imo) in the law which will allow for certain manufacturers to have their "third-party" testing done on-site. Isn't this where all the problems began?! Weren't these manufacturer's breaking the law last year??? But why worry our little heads - we can now be assured that the government is *actually* going to pay attention to what is in our children's toys!


----------



## sarahbay

Is MSM talking about this yet? Should we be writing the media too so we can get more attention for this issue?


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
I doubt it will affect resale. Garage sales have no regulations- I could sell you a can of lead paint out of my garage any day, and that have been banned for 30 years. Resale shops sell products "as is" and they are not always safe because of the use and abuse they've been through, with missing parts, breaks, etc.

I don't see daycares being forced to purge and restock their toy supplies, either. They just won't be able to buy the old stuff anymore.

I do wonder what Waldorf school stores will do.

LA times says thrift stores are getting ready to dump their stock:
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-f...,2083247.story


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
What makes me even madder is the fact that there are now "approved" third party testers in China *and* there is a loophole (imo) in the law which will allow for certain manufacturers to have their "third-party" testing done on-site. Isn't this where all the problems began?! Weren't these manufacturer's breaking the law last year??? But why worry our little heads - we can now be assured that the government is *actually* going to pay attention to what is in our children's toys!

That is absurd!







: I bet some palms were greased to get that in there.







:


----------



## studentmama

Those who support wahms?

Should we be writing letters to the editor?


----------



## MaShroom

I am so screwed. About 75% of the things I make and sell are for children. I've been out of the loop and I haven't been on here for awhile so I missed this until last night. Now that I've had a day to digest it I'm feeling seriously sick and super mad. Crap.


----------



## hrsmom

OK, call me an idealist, but this just hit me. How sad is it that we have to test children's products for hazardous chemicals? Why can't people just make safe toys???!!!!

Anyway, I did just write my senators and rep. Can't hurt.


----------



## KaraBoo

I sent my emails out but I still feel impotent in this situation. It's frustrating.

What about donating used toys? What is going to happen to toys that no one no longer wants? Will they get tossed in the trash? What kind of message is that? Ugh.


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
I sent my emails out but I still feel impotent in this situation. It's frustrating.

What about donating used toys? What is going to happen to toys that no one no longer wants? Will they get tossed in the trash? What kind of message is that? Ugh.

According to the LATimes article, Goodwill is taking their childrens stuff off the shelves. Does this mean you won't be able to thrift for kdis stuff anymore?


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

I would imagine there would be no kids' items on the shelf until the new "tested" items come filtering in.


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
I would imagine there would be no kids' items on the shelf until the new "tested" items come filtering in.

Do you mean like the news toys that would be bought after Feb 10th?


----------



## AllisonK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
Do you mean like the news toys that would be bought after Feb 10th?

Answering for the other poster so please correct me if this is not what you meant. Yes toys and items that have been tested. Another part of the law is the labeling requirement. All items that are tested and recieve their GCC (general conformity certificate) will also need to be permanently labeled with information such as batch, date, and a whole list of other things. The list is in the law under labeling or something similar should anyone care to look.


----------



## lolar2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 

Contact your rep if you want but almost everyone has received back form letters thanking them for their support and indicating that they didn't actually read the letter or care what anyone had to say.









I haven't tried this, but in general people get more of a response from reps if they actually visit the rep's local office and talk to the aides there in person. You should be able to find the number to make an appointment at house.gov, and ditto for Senate local offices at senate.gov. Also you can call on the phone. That (phone calls) apparently made a big difference in why the original bailout didn't go through right away until changes were made.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"Do you mean like the news toys that would be bought after Feb 10th?"

Right... As a pp said part of law includes permanent labeling laws. I think they are supposed to have some sort of traceable number on them to ensure they comply.

So, yes after they dump all non-compliant toys, clothing, etc... then they can start acquiring new compliant items. But how long this is going to take is a guess. I would imagine quite a while as their lawyers sort everything out. Also, I can't imagine that places like Goodwill want to actually sit and sort through every single item that gets donated in order make sure they are compliant and then *they* will be the ones getting stuck with dumping everything that isn't. IMO, it could take years for resale stores to get back to "normal" after this heap of mess.

Now, I do not think this law applies to just giving stuff away. I could be wrong about that, but I think places like Freecycle will probably be okay still. So, I would say no you don't have to dump your kids stuff. You would probably find plenty of happy momma's out there who will take it, if we find the Goodwill shelves empty.

If you want to know how far reaching this all is, watch this...It is the first of a three-part series of a response to the law by a man from Learning Resources, a teacher-supply company.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Wanted to add one more thing about the deadlines. There are actually two of them. The Feb. 10th requires everyone to be compliant with regards to the legal limits of lead and other banned substances, *but* they are allowed to continue selling items which have been "reasonably" tested for these things. So, you may not see a big dumping all at once. There is another cut off date later in the year, August I think, that is when the third-party testing requirements go into effect.


----------



## NettleTea

Does this apply to used children's books? ._.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba

Like business isn't hard enough for small business owner already, right? Let's see what we can do to make the state of the economy hurt even more......


----------



## momto l&a

What chaps my hide is they are concerned over lead but yet they have absolutely no problems with toxins being injected into children bodies.


----------



## stickywicket67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
What chaps my hide is they are concerned over lead but yet they have absolutely no problems with toxins being injected into children bodies.

right!? but somebody in charge is probably making money from _that_.









so i spent a bunch of time yesterday looking for info on CPSIA. i sent out an email to all my contacts urging them to read about it and explaining how this will effect crafters, small handmade companies, resale shops and consumers. i joined the Facebook handmade toy alliance page.

i found this on the web.

http://www.zrecommends.com/detail/fi...ade-companies/

i want to make phone calls today but i'm not really sure what to say! i'm terrible on the phone and my mind is whirling about this issue. combine that with my 15 month old screaming in the backgrund and i'll end up sounding ridiculous unless i have a written statement and questions i can ask.

anyone see a good clear script on the internet that we can use?


----------



## amiemarie7

im crossing posting this in some threads

IMPORTANT.

please go to change.org and vote on "save handmade toys from the cpsia"
first you have to log in, then go to

http://www.change.org/ideas?order=top#listSection

and scroll down till you see "save handmade toys from the cpsia". then on the right just click on the blue box on ther left where it says VOTE. you can actually vote for 10 things but please dont for for a subject unless its important to you to try and avoid unneccessary competition. it takes two seconds to register and vote. remember, we all can sit here and say this and that but if we do nothing, our words are meaningless.

i also ask that anyone please post about the voting on any sites or blogs they can find, esp those involved with
HANDMADE/CRAFTS- the law will make it impossible for small makers to test their products
GREEN- think of all the "banned hazardous waste" that will become part of our landfills
ECONOMIC- reinterate that businesses at this point will have hundreds of millions of dollars of loss EACH if they have to throw out their inventories. these companies will need to make up that loss. small brick and morter stores will NOT be able to absorb that loss. they need to sell that loss in order to pay back business loans. this will destroy any mom and pops stores selling childrens items.
NATURAL PARENTING- our choice as written will be so small and expensive, no one will be able to afford anything unless it says MADE IN CHINA. although fisher price and mattel may not like the cost of testing, they know it will remove smaller competitors so in the end, it will actually benefit them greatly.
SCHOOLS- products esp those in science will become too expensive for schools to purchase in the future, and if they do, its our tax dollars having to pay more tomorrow for an identical product today.
EBAYERS- many people sell childrens items on ebay for a living. thier "stock" will become worthless and illegal to sell.
MOMS- many of us depend on the resale of our chidlrens items to offset the future items needed for our children. also, many of us depend on buying used childrens items as we cant afford full price new. this will make it impossible for some of us to cloth our children.

bottom line, EVERYTHING for our children, even necessities such as clothing, will rise in price. if people who were supplementing their earnings somehow, whether it be by making and selling items, ebaying, or just buying 2nd hand clothing, these people will not be able to make ends meet. they will enter the workforce only to find no available jobs. the nations unemployment rate will skyrocket.

please reinterate the effects to show people how this will effect them, as it goes so much broader that the title on change.org there are only a few days to vote, please vote.


----------



## Toolip

that link didn't work


----------



## Ceinwen

OMGosh this is unbelievable.







Dumb question - does this affect Canada at all? Assuming we import a lot of toys from the States (considering what I buy alone from WAHM, small companies, etc.) Yikes.


----------



## amiemarie7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
OMGosh this is unbelievable.







Dumb question - does this affect Canada at all? Assuming we import a lot of toys from the States (considering what I buy alone from WAHM, small companies, etc.) Yikes.

well since you get alot of stuff from the US, you wont have as many options as the law is written now. but you also have to think the prices of everything will go up now that they have to do so much testing which is still so expensive. and then the canadian businesses which sell to us in america will also lose business since you may have items in your country that have not been tested.

please everyone, go to change.org and vote to "save handmade toys from the cpsia". and please make everyone aware. what we buy in a store on the 9th will be considered banned hazardous waste on FEB 10.

i just cant understand, where will all these items go? i depend on the resale of my kids stuff to allow me to purchase new stuff. how am i going to afford anything if everything i have now is worthless. i dont see why they just dont exempt textiles of all kinds and have it apply to anything manufactured AFTER feb 10 instead. please write and call your congressmen, write on the change.gov site under your story to obama, house of commerce, cpsc, ect. just write one letter and send it to each weekly. we will all be affected in some way.


----------



## amiemarie7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
that link didn't work









my link works i think. come on people, vote. those who think marijuana should be legal BOTH medically and *recreationally* is way ahead of all other topics. not to offend anyone, but i dont feel people having the right to get high whenever they like is as important as other issues.


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amiemarie7* 

please go to change.org and vote on "save handmade toys from the cpsia"
first you have to log in, then go to

http://www.change.org/ideas?order=top#listSection


Be warned. If those in charge of change.org do not want the issue to succeed then it will not. They were able to see to it that the 'no-circ' issue was knocked out of the first round at the last minute despite that for weeks it had plenty of votes to go on to the second round.


----------



## amiemarie7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
Be warned. If those in charge of change.org do not want the issue to succeed then it will not. They were able to see to it that the 'no-circ' issue was knocked out of the first round at the last minute despite that for weeks it had plenty of votes to go on to the second round.

the voting lasted until 12/31, then the top three in each category went on today to start the second round. however, im wondering what the argument was for no circ. i mean, parents can actually choose not to have thier child circumcised, as there are no laws demanding it, kwim. so im not sure what exactly they would present to the obama administration since its a parents choice anyway? kinda like crying it out, its a parents choice so obama cant do anything about it. i understood the site to pertain to laws and ideas the government can change. but we can always write the cpsc, congress, and the commity of energy and commerce. i believe those voting on it of course would vote yes to a law protecting our kids, but didnt look at every aspect when they worded it. i really dont believe they intended for it to be as written now.

the only thing i dont like about the CPSIA topic on change.org is that it mainly focused on handmade item makers, but i dont think the general public realizes even if they shop solely at walmart, they too will be affected. if only i had known about this sooner, i would have printed out cards with info to pass out at all the holiday craft fairs


----------



## amiemarie7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
Be warned. If those in charge of change.org do not want the issue to succeed then it will not. They were able to see to it that the 'no-circ' issue was knocked out of the first round at the last minute despite that for weeks it had plenty of votes to go on to the second round.

the voting lasted until 12/31, then the top three in each category went on today to start the second round. however, im wondering what the argument was for no circ. i mean, parents can actually choose not to have thier child circumcised, as there are no laws demanding it, kwim. so im not sure what exactly they would present to the obama administration since its a parents choice anyway? kinda like crying it out, its a parents choice so obama cant do anything about it. i understood the site to pertain to laws and ideas the government can change. but we can always write the cpsc, congress, and the commity of energy and commerce. i believe those voting on it of course would vote yes to a law protecting our kids, but didnt look at every aspect when they worded it. i really dont believe they intended for it to be as written now.

the only thing i dont like about the CPSIA topic on change.org is that it mainly focused on handmade item makers, but i dont think the general public realizes even if they shop solely at walmart, they too will be affected. if only i had known about this sooner, i would have printed out cards with info to pass out at all the holiday craft fairs. no one knows about this.


----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amiemarie7*
the voting lasted until 12/31, then the top three in each category went on today to start the second round. however, im wondering what the argument was for no circ. i mean, parents can actually choose not to have thier child circumcised, as there are no laws demanding it, kwim. so im not sure what exactly they would present to the obama administration since its a parents choice anyway? kinda like crying it out, its a parents choice so obama cant do anything about it. i understood the site to pertain to laws and ideas the government can change. but we can always write the cpsc, congress, and the commity of energy and commerce. i believe those voting on it of course would vote yes to a law protecting our kids, but didnt look at every aspect when they worded it. i really dont believe they intended for it to be as written now.

the only thing i dont like about the CPSIA topic on change.org is that it mainly focused on handmade item makers, but i dont think the general public realizes even if they shop solely at walmart, they too will be affected. if only i had known about this sooner, i would have printed out cards with info to pass out at all the holiday craft fairs

First, I don't think the change.org website has a lot of impact or meaning. Anyone who's concerned about the CPSIA will be much better served contacting your Congressional representatives and writing to the CPSC.

But second, just as an off-topic FYI on circ, the federal govt. spends millions of dollars every year on infant circumcision (routine infant circ that serves no medical purpose) through Medicaid. It may be a parent's choice legally but my tax dollars shouldn't have to pay for it.

Also, the federal government protects girls from any genital cutting but doesn't protect boys. So there's an equal protection argument. Either the government should ban all forms of genital cutting or it should ban none for either gender.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
First, I don't think the change.org website has a lot of impact or meaning. Anyone who's concerned about the CPSIA will be much better served contacting your Congressional representatives and writing to the CPSC.

But second, just as an off-topic FYI on circ, the federal govt. spends millions of dollars every year on infant circumcision (routine infant circ that serves no medical purpose) through Medicaid. It may be a parent's choice legally but my tax dollars shouldn't have to pay for it.

Also, the federal government protects girls from any genital cutting but doesn't protect boys. So there's an equal protection argument. Either the government should ban all forms of genital cutting or it should ban none for either gender.

Medicaid doesnt pay for circ. My daughter is 15 and I was on MediCal when she was born. I was going to be charged an extra $100 to have her circ. if she was a boy cause it wasn't covered. The ONLY reason my 13 year old nephew isn't circ is becuase MediCal doesn't cover it.

There is a thread in N&CE where some doctors are complaining that circ rates are too low and they are blaming the fact that Medicaid doesn't cover the procedure in most states. They WANT the government to force Medicaid to cover it to raise circ rates.

And on topic. I have sent letters to my representatives and haven't heard a pep from them. Those that have heard from theirs received form letters about how great this bills is and ignored all their concerns. I don't know what good contacting them does.. when they don't seem to care and think this bill is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT*
Medicaid doesnt pay for circ. My daughter is 15 and I was on MediCal when she was born. I was going to be charged an extra $100 to have her circ. if she was a boy cause it wasn't covered. The ONLY reason my 13 year old nephew isn't circ is becuase MediCal doesn't cover it.

There is a thread in N&CE where some doctors are complaining that circ rates are too low and they are blaming the fact that Medicaid doesn't cover the procedure in most states. They WANT the government to force Medicaid to cover it to raise circ rates.

And on topic. I have sent letters to my representatives and haven't heard a pep from them. Those that have heard from theirs received form letters about how great this bills is and ignored all their concerns. I don't know what good contacting them does.. when they don't seem to care and think this bill is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

True in some states but not in all. The majority of states still cover it. Plus all federal dependents (military etc.) have circ covered. Also, insurance companies often follow the lead of Medicaid in terms of covered or dropped procedures.

Back on topic, follow up with a phone call to your representatives' local offices, and ask to speak to the person who covers business issues. Emphasize the economic impacts on small businesses (either yours if applicable or those that you patronize).


----------



## amiemarie7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
First, I don't think the change.org website has a lot of impact or meaning. Anyone who's concerned about the CPSIA will be much better served contacting your Congressional representatives and writing to the CPSC.

But second, just as an off-topic FYI on circ, the federal govt. spends millions of dollars every year on infant circumcision (routine infant circ that serves no medical purpose) through Medicaid. It may be a parent's choice legally but my tax dollars shouldn't have to pay for it.

Also, the federal government protects girls from any genital cutting but doesn't protect boys. So there's an equal protection argument. Either the government should ban all forms of genital cutting or it should ban none for either gender.

thanks for the FYI, tbh, thats not a topic i follow, research, or have any opinion on atm, and i had no idea what the topic was on the website regarding circ, but thanks.

as for the site, no matter whether anything actually comes from it in the long run, i feel it is a great way to make those aware that the CPSIA exists. no one in my circle has any idea what im talking about when i mention this, and i have to think that the majority of the population doesnt either. whether the site makes a "change" is irrelevent. it is a success if it just gets the word out there to educate a couple more people and let them know how it will affect them in their daily life in the long run. people are on the site right now voting for something else, and then see that and maybe go and google it. then they may be one more voice on our side. im in toms river and the majority of people here do not frequent tbw, DS, or here. the majority dont know about etsy, they hardly go on ebay. they dont know anything about this law.


----------



## studentmama

I had a few more thoughts, if you are a WAHM and even if you are not a meber of your local chamber of commerce, I think this definitely calls for a call to them, at least to give them a heads up, but if you are a member, you can really press the issue because the chamber is there to advocate for you.

If you belong to any networking groups that is another avenue to reach out to.

What if we started calling thrift store and childrens stores to find out what they are going to do?

Make calls/letters/ emails to some prominant conservatives in the media(and the media in general) and ask why they are not discussing this.

What if we called our reps once everyday until this gets into the mainstream? It's amazing that something that will have this big an impact is getting so very little press.


----------



## studentmama

Here's Klobuchar's contact info, she is one of the Senators who sponsored the law.

Quote:

Washington, DC
302 Hart Senate Office Building
Washington, DC 20510
phone: 202-224-3244
fax: 202-228-2186

Metro Office
1200 Washington Avenue South, Suite 250
Minneapolis, MN 55415
Main Line: 612-727-5220
Main Fax: 612-727-5223
Toll Free: 1-888-224-9043

Southern Office
1134 7th Street NW
Rochester, MN 55901
Main Line: 507-288-5321
Fax: 507-288-2922

Northwestern & Central Office
121 4th Street South
Moorhead, MN 56560
Main Line: 218-287-2219
Fax: 218-287-2930

Northeastern Office
Olcott Plaza, Suite 105
820 9th Street North
Virginia, MN 55792
Main Line: 218-741-9690
Fax: 218-741-3692

Toll Free Number:
1-888-224-9043


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 

What if we started calling thrift store and childrens stores to find out what they are going to do?

Make calls/letters/ emails to some prominant conservatives in the media(and the media in general) and ask why they are not discussing this.

What if we called our reps once everyday until this gets into the mainstream? It's amazing that something that will have this big an impact is getting so very little press.

I think it was the LA times article that said most stores they contacted had never heard of this. Though that LA Times article has been one of the "most viewed" for several days. Maybe the word will get out.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~*

I am hopping mad over this! If this isn't the ultimate anti-capitalism blow to hit our little WAHM bubble we live in.... We gotta wake up in this country and quit sacrificing our freedoms for socialistic pipe dreams of utopia handed to us as privledges supplied by the o great benevolent goverment!









"Those who would give up Essential Liberty to purchase a little Temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety"--Ben Franklin

I used to be a WAHM and sell diapers and soakers and other items.. was going to get back into it again, but I guess I cannot unless I want to be a criminal







: I just finished getting my studio built and bought a new cover stitch machine last spring... everything was beginning to fall into place, BUT now this.

So who's going to bail out the WAHMs now? WAHMs need a federal bail out!
What am I going to do with the $1000s of dollars I have in fabric, yarn, notions, and machines??









Just when I think the world cannot get any crazier, upside down or ilogical...


----------



## AlwaysByMySide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
And on topic. I have sent letters to my representatives and haven't heard a pep from them. Those that have heard from theirs received form letters about how great this bills is and ignored all their concerns. I don't know what good contacting them does.. when they don't seem to care and think this bill is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

I got a form letter from one senator, no response from another, but my representative has really been on the ball, and more than one aide has called to talk to me about it, and an aide from his office also called a family member who wrote into him. He's not a biggie in the House, but it's still something.

This is the same representative that sent me back an email saying how much he supported the Wall Street bailout, and then when the auto bailout came up, his office sent out an email that said he would make sure this time to push on the oversight part of it. I know I wasn't the only person writing my rep to make sure there were some kind of checks and balances put in if they were going to pass something.

I - and other WAHMs I know - have sent our "hazardous" items in to our senators and my local rep, and to Bobby Rush (the bill's sponsor). I even included a hazmat bag in an envelope inside my packages, and wrote on the letter inside that they were welcome to use the bag to dispose of the item on February 10th, since it would be considered hazardous. (Yes, I realize that's not how the law is written. I was trying to make a point.)

And if we don't contact them, then we can't complain if nothing changes.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I already posted this on MDC (there are a few threads regarding this huge issue)

But wanted to anyway because it has to do with thrift stores and consignement shops.

It was on the local news in Denver and brought it to more people attentions. They didn't address handmade items, though.

http://www.9news.com/news/article.as...7277&catid=188


----------



## Ifluffedthree

sharing this link.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...1Vi_8&refer=us

keep putting a wedge in the door. write, write, write. The door closes to hear info on Jan 31.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
sharing this link.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...1Vi_8&refer=us

keep putting a wedge in the door. write, write, write. The door closes to hear info on Jan 31.


Quote:

The CPSC exempted wool, cotton, silk, gemstones and pearls in its proposal today.
This is good, right?


----------



## User101

Also, has anyone contacted NPR, I wonder? They have a business section on Morning Edition and maybe they'd cover it.


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Also, has anyone contacted NPR, I wonder? They have a business section on Morning Edition and maybe they'd cover it.

They had a story about how it was great that we'd all be safer now. Many people left comments on their website about how if would affect small businesses, but I haven't heard any response after that.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=98643877


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
I think it was the LA times article that said most stores they contacted had never heard of this.

Has anyone been contacting their local thrift stores about this? I just emailed a few in my area and I intend to go in and talk to several too. There's also a huge children's consignment sale in my area and I emailed the organizers asking them about this as well. Hopefully if we all get together and make a stink something can be done. I'm also going to talk to a few TFV and radio stations around here. I'm not sure if this has been covered upthread as I haven't been able to wade through it all yet, but it seems like so many people don't even know! The more people who know, the more people can call and protest. This is seriously huge.









I can't imagine how this is possible in a time when more and more people are trying to save money, and for the WAHPs, trying to find alternatives to traditional work. It's just SICK.


----------



## hrsmom

"The CPSC exempted wool, cotton, silk, gemstones and pearls in its proposal today."

That sounds like excellent news- what about wood and natural dyes?

I noticed there was an exception mentioned for electronics also, of course! It's good to see, though, that they are considering exceptions!


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
"The CPSC exempted wool, cotton, silk, gemstones and pearls in its proposal today."

That sounds like excellent news- what about wood and natural dyes?

I noticed there was an exception mentioned for electronics also, of course! It's good to see, though, that they are considering exceptions!

these exemption are a start. Not the best news but a start. It not time to back away though in order to make this a fair paying field their needs to be more clarity on the laws before this goes into effect.

poo poo npr.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
"The CPSC exempted wool, cotton, silk, gemstones and pearls in its proposal today."

That sounds like excellent news- what about wood and natural dyes?

I noticed there was an exception mentioned for electronics also, of course! It's good to see, though, that they are considering exceptions!

this exemption is only for undyed, unpainted, unstamped, unprinted (etc) fibers.


----------



## Mama~Love

This is so F'ing dumb!!! Why not hold the MANUFACTURERS responsible??? Why not enforce stricter production laws???


----------



## sedalbj

I see on change.org that the idea 'Save Small Business from the CPSIA' is in 8th place! Keep voting!


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Feel free to edit this letter to fit your needs and send it to your local rep..
A friend put it together.

Dear Representative XXXXXX,

Like many people, I was deeply concerned by the dangerous and poisonous toys that large Chinese toy manufacturers have been making for America's children. And, I appreciated Congress's desire to protect our children by enacting the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA).

However, I am very concerned that the CPSIA's mandates for third party testing and labeling will have a dramatic and negative effect on the resale market for used items, as well as small American manufacturers of children's clothes and other handmade goods for children.

Since the testing mandated in the law is costly, small businesses and crafters will no longer be able to sell their handmade items in venues such as craft sales, boutiques, and on eBay. Thrift stores such as the Salvation Army and Goodwill will not be able to sell used items for children. People like me will no longer be able to conduct eBay auctions or hold garage sales where items such as used children's clothing, toys, baby furniture, books, and other items are sold. And since there will not be garage sales and thrift stores and eBay auctions for these types of items, I will not be able to purchase them either.

I am a homeschooling mother of five children, so our family is supported entirely by my husband's income. We are better able to provide clothing and school curriculum for our children when we have the option of purchasing some of those items used. So this law will hurt our family in two ways. First, we will not be able to purchase items used because they will no longer be available. Secondly, we will not be able to sell our used items to help offset the cost of purchasing new. In both cases, our family loses money.

I urge you to quickly request the Consumer Product Safety Commission to make some reasonable exclusions in their interpretation of the law as they continue their rulemaking process. It seems unfair to punish Americans who sell used or handmade items because Chinese imports contained hazardous materials. This law is too far-reaching, and it is my hope that exclusions can be made that will protect Americans like myself.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## chinaKat

I did some searching around and I thought this might be of interest.

Here's a link on how to contact your senator or state rep on this topic:

http://www.handmadetoyalliance.org/how-you-can-help

There's a link on this page to look up your senator's email contact page as well as you state rep's (you can just enter your zip code to find out who it is, if you don't know). They even have a sample letter you can cut and paste, or you can obviously send your own.


----------



## sarah lee

Please let me know where it says that cotton, silk, wool, etc are exempt?
Did the CPSC make a statement on it?

I don't think the handmade toy alliance know about this...and I didn't.

Thanks sarah at Sarah's Silks


----------



## Steve's Wife

I know Selecta pulled out. Does anyone know of the others - Haba, Hess, Kathe Kruse? I am wondering how much I need to buy. I feel like I need to buy gifts for the next 10 birthdays and Christmases


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Someone shared a link. A little fire under the seat on the home front.
http://cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09085.html

take the survey.

http://nationalbankruptcyday.com/


----------



## DevaMajka

I sent an email to my rep







(Well, the representative for my mom's address).


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

I just emailed my Congressman and ONE senator - how is it possible the other has no email address I can find anyone on the internet?! I'll call his office in the AM. I live super close to my Rep.'s office and I'm wondering if I could go down tomorrow to talk to him in person. I don't even know if they do that.

I'm just livid about the whole thing. I wonder if they'll go after the farmer's markets for "safety" next?


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah lee* 
Please let me know where it says that cotton, silk, wool, etc are exempt?
Did the CPSC make a statement on it?

I don't think the handmade toy alliance know about this...and I didn't.

Thanks sarah at Sarah's Silks

Hey, you are really Sarah's Silks? Glad to have you here. People keep saying that undyed natural fibers are exempt, but I haven't personally seen anything about it.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

undyed only.
I posted it this am. http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...1Vi_8&refer=us

the washington post also covered it.

you can find BOTH you state senators here, write them both and your congressman at the other.

http://www.senate.gov/
http://www.house.gov/


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
undyed only.
I posted it this am. http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...1Vi_8&refer=us

the washington post also covered it.

you can find BOTH you state senators here, write them both and your congressman at the other.

http://www.senate.gov/
http://www.house.gov/

Thanks. Our newly elected Senator doesn't have an email listed there however. Hopefully that will change in the next few days!


----------



## TexasSuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
"Do you mean like the news toys that would be bought after Feb 10th?"

Right... As a pp said part of law includes permanent labeling laws. I think they are supposed to have some sort of traceable number on them to ensure they comply.

So, yes after they dump all non-compliant toys, clothing, etc... then they can start acquiring new compliant items. But how long this is going to take is a guess. I would imagine quite a while as their lawyers sort everything out. Also, I can't imagine that places like Goodwill want to actually sit and sort through every single item that gets donated in order make sure they are compliant and then *they* will be the ones getting stuck with dumping everything that isn't. IMO, it could take years for resale stores to get back to "normal" after this heap of mess.

Now, I do not think this law applies to just giving stuff away. I could be wrong about that, but I think places like Freecycle will probably be okay still. So, I would say no you don't have to dump your kids stuff. You would probably find plenty of happy momma's out there who will take it, if we find the Goodwill shelves empty.

If you want to know how far reaching this all is, watch this...It is the first of a three-part series of a response to the law by a man from Learning Resources, a teacher-supply company.





I watched the entire 3 part video that you posted and I am just sick! In my opinion the people in charge at the CPSC need to be fired! I will start making my calls tomorrow. Is Washington so out of touch with the average American that they could actuallly pass this law? They need to make this law only effect products sold in lots of like 50,000 and above - the big guys, not the small businesses.

And since when did a dot of lead paint on a toy kill anyone? I understand the dangers of lead but this is stupid! You can't even buy lead paint in the USA.

I am sick - just sick....


----------



## Mama2Bug

I went thrifting yesterday and today. I'm trying to pick up a few things while I still can. I felt so sad every time I had to pass by a hand-sewn baby dress, a lovingly knitted teddy bear, a pair of booties with the store tag still attached....Here are some of the nice things I brought home, which otherwise would have ended up in a landfill on February 10th.

Plan Toys Tie-Up Shoe

A perfect condition, original Sit-N-Spin

Elefanten Sandals

NWT Gymboree Sweater

I also found handmade Tibetan toys, many, many like-new, hardcover children's books, an adorable handcrafted cat doll and a vintage 80s Fisher Price baby doll.

This stuff isn't junk. Most of it is barely used. They're going to make us throw it all away. It's an outrage!!! If you had hoped to find replicas of your beloved childhood favorites for your children, your chances are rapidly dwindling.


----------



## sedalbj

Please keep in mind, Phone Calls, Faxes, and Snail Mail (and personal visits) to your reps is MUCH MUCH MORE EFFECTIVE THAN EMAIL.


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
Please keep in mind, Phone Calls, Faxes, and Snail Mail (and personal visits) to your reps is MUCH MUCH MORE EFFECTIVE THAN EMAIL.

Very good point.


----------



## mary3mama

I just blogged about this topic today: http://attachlings.wordpress.com/200...ronmentalists/

Just thinking about it has been driving me batty for months now but I didn't know what to do with my 'pissed-off'd-ness' until this morning.

Suddenly it occurred to me that I just am not going to accept that we, as a people, have to accept this.

This legislation is so wrong, on so many levels. I am not content to say, "well, if you can put a few more exemptions in there, well, I can live with it." I don't want to feel grateful for these freakin' scraps.

I want to:
a) stop this legislation...get it sent back with a big ole 'um, try again' stamped across it;
b) continue to support handmande artisans and thrift shops and let them know that I will continue to do so after 'bankruptcy day';
c) contribute to a legal fund to protect these businesses.

This stupidity must stop. It is not just an economic issue...as I mentioned in my blog, there are vast environmental consequences as well.

I am so pissed. Which is good. Pissed = action.


----------



## TexasSuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mary3mama* 
I just blogged about this topic today: http://attachlings.wordpress.com/200...ronmentalists/

Just thinking about it has been driving me batty for months now but I didn't know what to do with my 'pissed-off'd-ness' until this morning.

Suddenly it occurred to me that I just am not going to accept that we, as a people, have to accept this.

This legislation is so wrong, on so many levels. I am not content to say, "well, if you can put a few more exemptions in there, well, I can live with it." I don't want to feel grateful for these freakin' scraps.

I want to:
a) stop this legislation...get it sent back with a big ole 'um, try again' stamped across it;
b) continue to support handmande artisans and thrift shops and let them know that I will continue to do so after 'bankruptcy day';
c) contribute to a legal fund to protect these businesses.

This stupidity must stop. It is not just an economic issue...as I mentioned in my blog, there are vast environmental consequences as well.

I am so pissed. Which is good. Pissed = action.

I completely agree!


----------



## Toolip

I've never sent a letter to a representative before... how many do I have to send? One to all of them? I live in California


----------



## LittleYellow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
I've never sent a letter to a representative before... how many do I have to send? One to all of them?

















:

I never have either. When I've heard "write your congress person", I've always felt really dumb about asking, "how?". Now I'm ready to put my cluelessness out on the table and ask for help.

Can someone write a little primer on how to do it (proper etiquette and so forth)?


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

I don't know if I'm doing it "right", but I write our congressman and senators. I address them - Dear Congressman _____ or Senator _____, then I write something short, to the point, and formal but passionate. I want to make sure the workers actually read mine and are able to sum it up nicely. I also call and leave a message with a worker, I've heard this is more effective.

The more people that write and call the more power we have!

I'm also planning to contact the local news radio station and TV stations today, I honestly think publicity is the best bet. Get people talking about this! I've also been making the rounds to thrift and consignment stores here, talking to people and most of them had even heard. If no one knows it's easy for them to let this go through. Get the word out!


----------



## miss_sonja

THere's been some movement on the exceptions (though still, not enough)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-f...,6917858.story


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma

I signed the petition. I'm still a little confused though.

We cannot clothe our children in their things that have already been purchased? My older cloth diapers?

So should I be stocking up on CD's NOW for my impending birth in August?

I can see the pros of this, but at the same time, it's going to affect a lot of people who are already complying with these laws and making natural products that are safe.


----------



## Peacemamalove

Here is a sample letter that you can send:

http://www.handmadetoyalliance.org/how-you-can-help


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mary3mama* 
ISuddenly it occurred to me that I just am not going to accept that we, as a people, have to accept this.

This legislation is so wrong, on so many levels. I am not content to say, "well, if you can put a few more exemptions in there, well, I can live with it." I don't want to feel grateful for these freakin' scraps.

I want to:
a) stop this legislation...get it sent back with a big ole 'um, try again' stamped across it;
b) continue to support handmande artisans and thrift shops and let them know that I will continue to do so after 'bankruptcy day';
c) contribute to a legal fund to protect these businesses.

This stupidity must stop. It is not just an economic issue...as I mentioned in my blog, there are vast environmental consequences as well.

I am so pissed. Which is good. Pissed = action.











I'm actually thinking about making the 5 hour trip to DC to try and visit my reps in person. Don't know what would come of it, but at least I would feel like I was doing something. This is just so unacceptable.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

to the mama who is not sure how to approach writing I am bringing this letter up to the current post to better help you. stumbled upon it as I am quickly pulling links to contact my 3rd newsource in Pittsburgh who has yet to pull a story on this. I am getting pissed.

HTH is seems like a good letter from a superificial peek.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
Feel free to edit this letter to fit your needs and send it to your local rep..
A friend put it together.

Dear Representative XXXXXX,

Like many people, I was deeply concerned by the dangerous and poisonous toys that large Chinese toy manufacturers have been making for America's children. And, I appreciated Congress's desire to protect our children by enacting the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA).

However, I am very concerned that the CPSIA's mandates for third party testing and labeling will have a dramatic and negative effect on the resale market for used items, as well as small American manufacturers of children's clothes and other handmade goods for children.

Since the testing mandated in the law is costly, small businesses and crafters will no longer be able to sell their handmade items in venues such as craft sales, boutiques, and on eBay. Thrift stores such as the Salvation Army and Goodwill will not be able to sell used items for children. People like me will no longer be able to conduct eBay auctions or hold garage sales where items such as used children's clothing, toys, baby furniture, books, and other items are sold. And since there will not be garage sales and thrift stores and eBay auctions for these types of items, I will not be able to purchase them either.

I am a homeschooling mother of five children, so our family is supported entirely by my husband's income. We are better able to provide clothing and school curriculum for our children when we have the option of purchasing some of those items used. So this law will hurt our family in two ways. First, we will not be able to purchase items used because they will no longer be available. Secondly, we will not be able to sell our used items to help offset the cost of purchasing new. In both cases, our family loses money.

I urge you to quickly request the Consumer Product Safety Commission to make some reasonable exclusions in their interpretation of the law as they continue their rulemaking process. It seems unfair to punish Americans who sell used or handmade items because Chinese imports contained hazardous materials. This law is too far-reaching, and it is my hope that exclusions can be made that will protect Americans like myself.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## hrsmom

Here's the story where they talk about the exemptions. It's from Ifluffedthree's post, #186 in this thread.

Panel Exempts Some Products From U.S. Lead Rules (Update1)
Email | Print | A A A

By Mark Drajem

Jan. 6 (Bloomberg) -- The Consumer Product Safety Commission voted to exempt electronic goods and products with lead embedded inside from new rules banning the metal in toys.

The two-member commission, reacting to complaints from manufacturers, also agreed to exempt natural products such as gems and cotton from mandatory testing for lead. The proposal, given initial approval today, will be open for public comment for a month and may be altered.

Companies had urged the safety commission to pass more far- reaching exemptions and to put them in place immediately, before the ban on lead in toys takes effect Feb. 10.

"The deadline is coming up very, very quickly," said Sheila Millar, a lawyer representing the Fashion Jewelry Trade Association. Companies "want clarity and they need it quickly," she said.

Still, companies shouldn't expect a crackdown, said Julie Vallese, a spokeswoman for the commission.

"There's a need for compliance, but it's fair to say that the toy police will not be descending on all of America on Feb. 11," Vallese said.

First Overhaul

Congress passed the first overhaul of consumer protection laws in almost two decades last year in response to a spate of recalls the year before of Chinese-made toys containing lead. While previous regulations included limits on lead, the law toughened the standard and expanded its reach to all products aimed at children 12 and under.

That expansion has ensnared makers of products such as bicycles and books that never thought of themselves as toymakers, said Ed Krenik, a lobbyist at Bracewell & Giuliani LLP in Washington.

The law also forces all makers of children's products to get independent tests of their toys to prove they don't contain lead.

Lobbyists representing makers of products such as books, handheld computers, bedding and shoes banded together to petition the commission to exempt them from the new lead standards. They say the independent commission should also remove glass, bolts, mattress padding and other components of products that present no risks to children.

The proposed exemptions considered today are "incomplete and provide no process for adding additional materials which are known to science to not contain lead," a coalition of handmade- toy sellers wrote to the CPSC on Jan. 3.

The CPSC exempted wool, cotton, silk, gemstones and pearls in its proposal today.

The panel also faces pressure from consumer groups to keep the standards tight. The only lead in toys the commission ruled was "inaccessible" was that which children couldn't touch, a standard Millar argued is too tight.

"The agency is aware that this one-size-fits-all law doesn't necessarily fit all sectors," Vallese said. "But the laws are set and Congress was very explicit."

To contact the reporter on this story: Mark Drajem in Washington at [email protected]

Last Updated: January 6, 2009 19:14 EST


----------



## sarah lee

Glad to be here!
We are very worried about this new law.

i have not had anyne at the CPSC tell me that there is a natural fiber exemption...but I am still hoping for it! There is a web site thesmartmama.com that has great info about the law. She also can do the lead testing for much cheaper than the labs.
We are currently testing our inventory to be prepared for the law changing in Feb. but it is expensive! It is a terrible burden, especially for small toy comapanies, handmade toy and doll makers, and resale stores.

Meanwhile, voting is going well at change.org, the cause is now #6 I think!

I urge everyone to vote...

Sarah, Sarah's Silks


----------



## sedalbj

ok, so here is what i don't get. they are exempting wood and jewelry. great. does that include the 'gemstone' jewelry that i don't let my kids have because it has tested positive for lead in the past? and, exempting wood toys is great for the small manufacturers and sellers, but how does it protect us from the junk wood? (thinking melissa and doug wood which has tested positive for lead paint very recently). anyone? this is getting more asinine all the time.


----------



## Mama2Bug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
(thinking melissa and doug wood which has tested positive for lead paint very recently)

I would be interested in seeing this information. We have quite a bit of M&D stuff. Every test I have seen on their toys has come back clean, with the exception of a clock puzzle in 2005. (One piece was recalled for chemical content.)

Could you post a link please?


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
ok, so here is what i don't get. they are exempting wood and jewelry. great. does that include the 'gemstone' jewelry that i don't let my kids have because it has tested positive for lead in the past? and, exempting wood toys is great for the small manufacturers and sellers, but how does it protect us from the junk wood? (thinking melissa and doug wood which has tested positive for lead paint very recently). anyone? this is getting more asinine all the time.

exactly! m & d caused our dd to have high lead levels last year







i can't stand that fake company
most of their toys aren't even real wood but particle board!! ughh they make my blood boil..cough..sorry OT!


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah lee* 
Glad to be here!
We are very worried about this new law.

i have not had anyne at the CPSC tell me that there is a natural fiber exemption...but I am still hoping for it! There is a web site thesmartmama.com that has great info about the law. She also can do the lead testing for much cheaper than the labs.
We are currently testing our inventory to be prepared for the law changing in Feb. but it is expensive! It is a terrible burden, especially for small toy comapanies, handmade toy and doll makers, and resale stores.

Meanwhile, voting is going well at change.org, the cause is now #6 I think!

I urge everyone to vote...

Sarah, Sarah's Silks

wow! how great to see you on here! we love your products!! thank you for that link.


----------



## RJJmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah lee* 
Glad to be here!

i have not had anyne at the CPSC tell me that there is a natural fiber exemption...but I am still hoping for it!

Sarah, there is an exemption for natural fibers, as long as they are untreated/dyed. Here's a link to the CPSIA release and also a blurb that was in an email I received about it. The exemption is mentioned on page four of the document I'm linking below.

I manufacture a line of 100% cotton knitwear in Peru. This law is an utter nightmare. We are renting an XRF gun for a month to test our current inventory. That's $3,000 that we will never be able to make up. Once the third party testing portion kicks in, we will go out of business. The cost of the testing is about four times as much as our projected profits for the year. Nice.

To the person who asked about the jewelry exemption, I believe that only applies to precious and semiprecious gemstones and metals. It's also on page four of the link.

Good luck to all! (we're going to need it)

Rebecca

***********************************************

- Children's Products Containing Lead: Proposed Determinations Regarding Lead Content Limits on Certain Materials or Products; Notice of Proposed Rulemaking, December 24, 2008 (http://www.cpsc.gov/library/foia/foi...leadlimits.pdf)

Thoughts: The CPSC listed several materials as inherently lead free and therefore exempt from the testing and certification requirements in the CPSIA. Unfortunately, there were only a handful of textiles listed: "natural fibers, including cotton, silk, wool, hemp, flax and linen" and "other natural materials including coral, amber, feathers, fur, and untreated leather." This list is woefully incomplete. To make matters worse, these exemptions may not even be usable as they only apply "to material that is untreated and unadulterated by the addition of materials or chemicals including pigments, dyes, coatings, finishes or any other substance, and has not undergone any processing that could result in lead content that exceeds the CPSIA lead limits." This gives the apparel industry very little and the footwear industry almost nothing.


----------



## mary3mama

Quote:

The new law requires that domestic manufacturers and importers certify that children's products made after February 10 meet all the new safety standards and the lead ban. Sellers of used children's products, such as thrift stores and consignment stores, are not required to certify that those products meet the new lead limits, phthalates standard or new toy standards.
Read the full version here:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Not enough, but getting better...


----------



## Steve's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
Please keep in mind, Phone Calls, Faxes, and Snail Mail (and personal visits) to your reps is MUCH MUCH MORE EFFECTIVE THAN EMAIL.

Not necessarily true, especially if they use some ok d of letter tracking system where all correspondance goes into a computer tracking system. Well, personal visits are better for sure though.


----------



## aniT

I just called, the person answering the phone said she had not even heard of it. Peachy.


----------



## Flor

In the middle of this article is a link where you can sign up to be part to give comments about the law during the 30 day comment period:

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-f...,6917858.story


----------



## fruitfulmomma

They have decided to exempt resellers from the testing requirements! (They still must comply with the law but won't be forced out of business with the ridiculous testing!!!)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html


----------



## Peacemamalove

So how will this effect wahms,crafters, etc, (third party) will we still have to get testing done on our "NEW" items??


----------



## icxcnika

Has anyone posted this yet? It looks hopeful for secondhand stores:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Keep writing those letters!!!


----------



## AllisonK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
They have decided to exempt resellers from the testing requirements! (They still must comply with the law but won't be forced out of business with the ridiculous testing!!!)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *icxcnika* 
Has anyone posted this yet? It looks hopeful for secondhand stores:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Keep writing those letters!!!

It "looks" good in writing and its a start but read this

Quote:

However, resellers cannot sell children's products that exceed the lead limit and therefore should avoid products that are likely to have lead content, unless they have testing or other information to indicate the products being sold have less than the new limit. Those resellers that do sell products in violation of the new limits could face civil and/or criminal penalties.
So how are the resellers supposed to know if the items exceed the lead limit? By testing thats how. So if it turns out they sold something above the limit they are still in violation of the law and face the same penalties.


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
It "looks" good in writing and its a start but read this

Quote:

However, resellers cannot sell children's products that exceed the lead limit and therefore should avoid products that are likely to have lead content, unless they have testing or other information to indicate the products being sold have less than the new limit. Those resellers that do sell products in violation of the new limits could face civil and/or criminal penalties.
So how are the resellers supposed to know if the items exceed the lead limit? By testing thats how. So if it turns out they sold something above the limit they are still in violation of the law and face the same penalties.

Yeah, it really isn't much of an exemption at all. I imagine most resellers will choose not to sell older/untested kids items because of liability.


----------



## mama2004

I'm just jumping in after having skimmed the last page (I've been following this situation elsewhere)...
I just got an email from change.org with an opportunity to vote on this--not sure it's as loud a statement as contacting lawmakers, but if you're interested:
http://www.change.org/ideas/view/sav...from_the_cpsia


----------



## Flor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
It "looks" good in writing and its a start but read this

So how are the resellers supposed to know if the items exceed the lead limit? By testing thats how. So if it turns out they sold something above the limit they are still in violation of the law and face the same penalties.

That wording was very weird to me, too. They don't have to test, but they can't sell things that exceed the lead limit.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
That wording was very weird to me, too. They don't have to test, but they can't sell things that exceed the lead limit.

For some reason I took that to mean they couldn't sell recalled things.


----------



## TexasSuz

This law is still very bad for small manufacturers and even for large ones that make or sell items not cost effective to test for lead. Educational items and science supplies still fall under this law as it reads now. I guarantee that this will make all items for children more expensive. Bought my DD shoes today and wondered how much those same shoes will cost me next year when they have to be "certified!"

UG!

Keep up the pressure people! A lot of people still do not realize the implications of this bill.


----------



## counterGOPI

looks like *we have now lost grimms-speil and holz* due to this *^$&#! law! i tried to order an ornament for my baby's 1st birthday ring and they will nto mail to the USA due to the law


----------



## ihugtrees

Here is Mel Martinez's response to my email regarding this.

Dear Mrs. M*****:

Thank you for contacting me regarding the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC). I appreciate hearing from you and would like to respond to your concerns.

On November 1, 2007, Representative Bobby Rush (D-IL) introduced the CPSC Reform Act (H.R. 4040). Besides increasing funding for the CPSC, this bill strengthens civil penalties for violations of the Consumer Product Safety Act, outlaws children's products containing lead, and makes it illegal for retailers to sell recalled products. Additionally, H.R. 4040 requires the commission to enforce whistleblower protections for employees of manufacturers, importers and CPSC workers. This measure was passed by the House of Representatives on December 19, 2007, without opposition. On July 31, 2008, the Senate passed H.R. 4040 with my full support by a vote 89 to 3. On August 14, 2008, the President signed this bill into law.

I am committed to providing the Consumer Produced Safety Commission with the tools and resources it needs to carry out its vital mission. As we proceed in the 111th Congress, I will be sure to keep your thoughts in mind regarding any additional legislation involving the CPSC.

Again, thank you for sharing your views with me. If you have any additional questions or comments, please do not hesitate to contact me. In addition, for more information about issues and activities important to Florida, please sign up for my weekly newsletter at http://martinez.senate.gov.

Sincerely,

Mel Martinez
United States Senator


----------



## hug-o-war

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
So how will this effect wahms,crafters, etc, (third party) will we still have to get testing done on our "NEW" items??

So far? Yes. We own Milagros Boutique in Portland, Oregon and have already had WAHM's closing up their crafting doors









We've sent oodles of e-mail messages out and continue to. Not sure if it is mentioned here already, but the change.org voting is in it's second round. Time for us to vote again! And send the following to anyone who can read:

Here are some ideas on what you can do to help in order of relevance in our opinion:

* Contact your congressional delegation. A form letter as well as contact information may be found here: http://www.handmadetoyalliance.org/how-you-can-help
* Raise the visibility of this issue with the Obama adminstration. Vote and comment on the issue here:http://www.change.org/ideas/view/sav...from_the_cpsia
* Notify your friends, family, and neighbors about this issue.
* Send a letter to the editor about this to your local press. If you live in Portland, here is contact info for the larger local newspapers:http://saveouropenspace.com/contact-the-press/
* Sign the on-line petition concerning this issue:http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/handmadetoys/

More in depth info that we've been sharing is on our site:
http://milagrosboutique.com/2009/01/...s-and-local-jo
bs/

Hang in there everyone! This simply must improve! Visualize!


----------



## hug-o-war

The companies that can afford these tests are the likes of Fisher Price and Mattel...etc...the companies who needed to recall toys in the first place. Grrrr....
But let's rally together! Let's continue to get the word out!
We own Milagros Boutique in Portland, Oregon and have already had WAHM's closing up their crafting doors. It's just so sad.
We've sent oodles of e-mail messages out and continue to. Not sure if it is mentioned here already, but the change.org voting is in it's second round. Time for us to vote again! And send the following to anyone who can read:

Here are some ideas on what you can do to help in order of relevance in our opinion:

* Contact your congressional delegation. A form letter as well as contact information may be found here: http://www.handmadetoyalliance.org/how-you-can-help
* Raise the visibility of this issue with the Obama adminstration. Vote and comment on the issue here:http://www.change.org/ideas/view/sav...from_the_cpsia
* Notify your friends, family, and neighbors about this issue.
* Send a letter to the editor about this to your local press. If you live in Portland, here is contact info for the larger local newspapers:http://saveouropenspace.com/contact-the-press/
* Sign the on-line petition concerning this issue:http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/handmadetoys/

More in depth info that we've been sharing is on our site:
http://milagrosboutique.com/2009/01/...s-and-local-jo
bs/
We can make a difference! This simply must improve! Visualize! We CAN make a difference!


----------



## cookinmama

Maybe this is unrelated or just a dumb question but how would this affect toys that come with a fast food meal? I would love to see those go....just a thought.


----------



## sedalbj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hug-o-war* 
but the change.org voting is in it's second round. Time for us to vote again!

What do you mean, vote again? It is now at #4, with over 6000 votes. Vote again?


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
It "looks" good in writing and its a start but read this

So how are the resellers supposed to know if the items exceed the lead limit? By testing thats how. So if it turns out they sold something above the limit they are still in violation of the law and face the same penalties.


That is just so ridiculous. It SOUNDS like they are exempt, but they are still going to be punished if they do sell something with high levels. Absolutely insane!

I emailed my Congressman, and got this reply:

Quote:

Dear Mrs. XXXXXX:

Thank you for sharing with me your thoughts concerning the Consumer Product Safety Modernization Act (H.R. 4040, now P.L. 110-314) as enacted on August 18, 2008.

Last year, in response to a number of product recalls involving toxic chemicals in children's toys, the House Energy and Commerce Committee held a number of hearings investigating consumer safety. Following these hearings, H.R. 4040 was introduced. It was agreed to by both chambers of Congress, and signed into law earlier this year. The law authorizes an increase in funding for the Consumer Product Safety Commission; bans lead in children's products; mandates toy safety standards; increases fines for manufacturing faulty products; and permanently outlaws three types of phalates, the substances added to plastics to increase their flexibility, which can damage reproductive development.

I understand and appreciate your sharing with me your concern that the new law will negatively impact small toy makers.

Rest assured that I will keep your views in mind should the 111th Congress consider changes to P.L. 110-314.

With best wishes.

Sincerely,
James L.Oberstar, M.C.


----------



## Mosaic

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Quote:

The new law requires that domestic manufacturers and importers certify that children's products *made after February 10* meet all the new safety standards and the lead ban. *Sellers of used children's products, such as thrift stores and consignment stores, are not required to certify that those products meet the new lead limits, phthalates standard or new toy standards.*

*The new safety law does not require resellers to test children's products in inventory for compliance with the lead limit before they are sold.* However, resellers cannot sell children's products that exceed the lead limit and therefore should avoid products that are likely to have lead content, unless they have testing or other information to indicate the products being sold have less than the new limit. Those resellers that do sell products in violation of the new limits could face civil and/or criminal penalties.
(bolding mine)


----------



## mary3mama

Here's my blog entry for today:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As a follow up to my rant from yesterday, here's a link to a 'clarification letter' from the Consumer Product Safety Commission.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Here's the relevant exerpt:

Quote:

The new law requires that domestic manufacturers and importers certify that children's products made after February 10 meet all the new safety standards and the lead ban. Sellers of used children's products, such as thrift stores and consignment stores, are not required to certify that those products meet the new lead limits, phthalates standard or new toy standards
So the thrift stores, consignment shops and other resellers _may_ be safe from this poorly-designed law.

But we are still left with a bad bit of legislation that will harm the cottage industry for handmade toys.

Why do I keep calling it bad legislation? Because it doesn't really speak to the issue that spawned it. This appears to be a 'shock and awe' approach to a problem that needs finesse.

So, yeah, I'm glad for the new clarification with regards to resellers. But this is not enough. This is still bad legislation and it needs to be defeated.

Barring a full defeat, it needs to be dismantled by those of us with our money. We need to keep supporting the suppliers that have consistently made good decisions, both with regards to the materials they use and the heart they put into all their creations.

Until legislation makes a critical distinction between the artisan (toys, clothes, etc.) and the mass-producer, it cannot hope to get it right.


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mary3mama* 
Here's my blog entry for today:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As a follow up to my rant from yesterday, here's a link to a 'clarification letter' from the Consumer Product Safety Commission.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html

Here's the relevant exerpt:

So the thrift stores, consignment shops and other resellers _may_ be safe from this poorly-designed law.

But we are still left with a bad bit of legislation that will harm the cottage industry for handmade toys.

Why do I keep calling it bad legislation? Because it doesn't really speak to the issue that spawned it. This appears to be a 'shock and awe' approach to a problem that needs finesse.

So, yeah, I'm glad for the new clarification with regards to resellers. But this is not enough. This is still bad legislation and it needs to be defeated.

Barring a full defeat, it needs to be dismantled by those of us with our money. We need to keep supporting the suppliers that have consistently made good decisions, both with regards to the materials they use and the heart they put into all their creations.

Until legislation makes a critical distinction between the artisan (toys, clothes, etc.) and the mass-producer, it cannot hope to get it right.

It's a little better, but like you said, not good enough. I think we're being heard, since they are changing it bit by bit.

Let's keep the work going!!!


----------



## jessjgh1

subbing


----------



## AllisonK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09086.html
(bolding mine)

This is the same thing that was posted yesterday. Read farther on nothing has changed. Resellers will still be held responsible if they sell an item with lead above the limit. The only way for the resellers to find out is to not sell items without the proper labeling (throw all the stuff they have currently that could be suspect away) or test the items they are concerned about. Its a start but this is not great news. They can still sell it if they choose to do so but if something does have lead they will be held to the law.


----------



## brightonwoman

I'm glad to hear it sounds like all our efforts are making some changes, even if only little ones...

I still want to see handmade toys and WAHM cloth diapers though...gotta keep writing, gotta keep talking to these people until they relent.


----------



## sedalbj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
What do you mean, vote again? It is now at #4, with over 6000 votes. Vote again?

Anyone? Are we starting at zero?


----------



## Jennisee

I've written my representatives multiple times about this and have been emailing friends and family. I received a canned response from Senator Durbin about how great the bill is, with NO mention of the exemptions I wrote about, so I'm thinking maybe I should call his office instead.


----------



## Amila

It seems as though our voices are being heard. I spoke with someone who represents our state rep, and according to him, the chairman has been sent a letter regarding this matter, because of the volume of concern, and it will be up to him here in pa whether or not to hold an emergency meeting before the law takes place.

Also, here is an excerpt from a letter I received from my senator's office:

"In response to complaints from thrift stores and sellers of handmade toys that these new restrictions, to be enforceable on February 10, 2009, are unworkable and would drive them out of business, the CPSC has given preliminary approval to changes in the new lead-testing rules. Tentative exemptions have been granted for items with lead parts children cannot access, clothing toys, and other goods made of natural materials such as cotton and wood, and electronics that are impossible to make without lead."

So maybe there is hope after all.


----------



## PGTlatte

Here is a letter I wrote about an alternate plan for third party testing. If anyone else decides they want to use it, please remove the part about being an engineer with manufacturing experience unless it applies to you.

I sent it to my senator, US representative, and the 3rd party testing public comment email address at the CPSC.

Dear xxx,

I am a citizen who is in favor of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. However I have some grave concerns about the specific points of the third party testing requirements and the affect they are going to have on small and household domestic businesses.

The way this act is currently written will require each business that makes a children's product to pay for third party testing of every part and non-exempt component of that product in order to sell it. For clothing, each separate style, size, and color of an item is considered a separate product. When you consider that each separate part of each style, size, and color of each product has to be individually tested by a third party lab, and the cost for each test, the financial burden this will place on small and family domestic businesses is enormous. It will not be financially feasible for them to continue in business, and they will close. Meanwhile, large corporations that mass produce lower quality items overseas using foreign labor will be able to absorb the cost of the testing requirements and stay in business.

I do not believe it is necessary for our government to drive our nation's small and family businesses out of the children's market in order to ensure safe products for our children. As an engineer with manufacturing experience, I propose an alternative approach.

For children's goods produced in the United States in small quantities, do not put the expensive burden of third party testing on the business that makes the final product. Instead, allow the business to provide, for each product they produce, a sworn affidavit of all materials and specific components contained in the product, and for each component of the product that is not exempt from the lead and phthalate testing requirement, a certificate of lead and phthalate testing provided by the manufacturer of those component parts.

This would dramatically decrease the cost of compliance for small and family businesses, while still ensuring the safety of the components and parts that are of concern. With this plan, our American small businesses and family businesses can remain in our marketplace and thrive. The burden of testing is placed on those manufacturers who mass produce the questionable components, and they can afford it, and our nation's small and family businesses will not be punished for the previous actions of those companies.

I hope you will give this alternative serious consideration and work to make the CPSIA a law that ensures safe products for children AND allows the American Dream to continue for those who produce products for children.

Sincerely,

xxx


----------



## Peacemamalove

I wrote to my congressmen as well. Here is a quote from the letter I got









Quote:

While I am a cosponsor of H.R. 4040, the Consumer Product Safety Modernization Act, I also urged the key lawmakers drafting the legislation to consider its impacts on our nation's backbone - our small businesses. The concern raised most often relates to the third-party testing requirement, which pertains to products designed or intended primarily for children aged 12 and younger.


----------



## avent

My rep is having a town hall meeting in a few days so I hope to ask directly and in person.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
I wrote to my congressmen as well. Here is a quote from the letter I got









Umm I think the quote looses something out of context. It sounds like he/she was not for this legislation as written.


----------



## Peacemamalove

that was all that was stated in the letter. Yes he was worried about what it would do to small business but didn't really explain in his letter what could be done to help myself ,wahms,crafters,etc.


----------



## TexasSuz

I am really upset that no one (but us and a few others) seem to care that this law will put so many out of business and out of work. These tests are expensive and burdensome for hand made items and small manufacturers. Why isn't anyone getting that.


----------



## beachbaby

CPSIA and books in libraries:

http://thephoenix.com/Boston/News/74...rom-libraries/


----------



## PGTlatte

Thank you for that article link. More news to spread, and another set of letters for me to send off.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"CPSIA and books in libraries:"










And now a word from Senator McPander...


----------



## NoliMum

From that Boston news article:
" While resellers still face stiff civil and criminal penalties if they sell lead-contaminated items, used goods will not have to be tested for lead."

Well, that's a step in the right direction...


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
And now a word from Senator McPander...













but







at that same time


----------



## NoliMum

llp34: I borrowed your letter (sans the engineer part ;P) and sent it to my rep and senator. Thanks for providing an example- I am really bad at writing letters of this nature!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Here is a letter I wrote about an alternate plan for third party testing. If anyone else decides they want to use it, please remove the part about being an engineer with manufacturing experience unless it applies to you.

I sent it to my senator, US representative, and the 3rd party testing public comment email address at the CPSC.

Dear xxx,

I am a citizen who is in favor of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. However I have some grave concerns about the specific points of the third party testing requirements and the affect they are going to have on small and household domestic businesses.

The way this act is currently written will require each business that makes a children's product to pay for third party testing of every part and non-exempt component of that product in order to sell it. For clothing, each separate style, size, and color of an item is considered a separate product. When you consider that each separate part of each style, size, and color of each product has to be individually tested by a third party lab, and the cost for each test, the financial burden this will place on small and family domestic businesses is enormous. It will not be financially feasible for them to continue in business, and they will close. Meanwhile, large corporations that mass produce lower quality items overseas using foreign labor will be able to absorb the cost of the testing requirements and stay in business.

I do not believe it is necessary for our government to drive our nation's small and family businesses out of the children's market in order to ensure safe products for our children. As an engineer with manufacturing experience, I propose an alternative approach.

For children's goods produced in the United States in small quantities, do not put the expensive burden of third party testing on the business that makes the final product. Instead, allow the business to provide, for each product they produce, a sworn affidavit of all materials and specific components contained in the product, and for each component of the product that is not exempt from the lead and phthalate testing requirement, a certificate of lead and phthalate testing provided by the manufacturer of those component parts.

This would dramatically decrease the cost of compliance for small and family businesses, while still ensuring the safety of the components and parts that are of concern. With this plan, our American small businesses and family businesses can remain in our marketplace and thrive. The burden of testing is placed on those manufacturers who mass produce the questionable components, and they can afford it, and our nation's small and family businesses will not be punished for the previous actions of those companies.

I hope you will give this alternative serious consideration and work to make the CPSIA a law that ensures safe products for children AND allows the American Dream to continue for those who produce products for children.

Sincerely,

xxx


----------



## PGTlatte

Here is something I DON'T understand about this....is the complacency I am seeing.

On one large national homeschooling group, I have been somewhat attacked as possibly providing false information and making things up about this.

On another, I posted the link to the article about how this could affect libraries if the language is not cleaned up in the off-topic list for the group, and it appears my post was removed by the moderator without explanation.

I guess people do not want to know, do not want to get involved, and do not want to hear that there is something going on that they should consider getting involved with.

Perhaps I should just go off to graze now ?

BAAAAAAAA !


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Here is something I DON'T understand about this....is the complacency I am seeing.

On one large national homeschooling group, I have been somewhat attacked as possibly providing false information and making things up about this.

On another, I posted the link to the article about libraries in the off-topic list for the group, and it appears my post was removed by the moderator without explanation.

I guess people do not want to know, do not want to get involved, and do not want to hear that there is something going on that they should consider getting involved with.

Perhaps I should just go off to graze now ?

BAAAAAAAA !









I've noticed this too! It's like the "They came for the ______" quote... people who don't buy from WAHPs or small businesses on regular basis don't care because it doesn't affect them. But if this continues, it WILL affect groups they patronize or things they care about. But no one gets that at this point.


----------



## TexasSuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Here is something I DON'T understand about this....is the complacency I am seeing.

On one large national homeschooling group, I have been somewhat attacked as possibly providing false information and making things up about this.

On another, I posted the link to the article about how this could affect libraries if the language is not cleaned up in the off-topic list for the group, and it appears my post was removed by the moderator without explanation.

I guess people do not want to know, do not want to get involved, and do not want to hear that there is something going on that they should consider getting involved with.

Perhaps I should just go off to graze now ?

BAAAAAAAA !










I am seeing the same complacency! It frustrates me! I am sooo upset about this and no one else around me seems to be!







:


----------



## sedalbj

does anyone know how much 'big toy' was involved in this, or how much money they 'paid' to have this go through? i have seen on other boards, people saying, but it hurts the big manufacturers and retailers too! i don't believe it. whatever they have to spend to comply (which is much less because of the exemptions they have worked into the law for them) they will make back because their competition from smaller firms etc will be gone. the 'larger companies will hurt too' is a bunch of crap. so, how much did they pay (and who did they pay) to make this beneficial for them?


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
does anyone know how much 'big toy' was involved in this, or how much money they 'paid' to have this go through? i have seen on other boards, people saying, but it hurts the big manufacturers and retailers too! i don't believe it. whatever they have to spend to comply (which is much less because of the exemptions they have worked into the law for them) they will make back because their competition from smaller firms etc will be gone. the 'larger companies will hurt too' is a bunch of crap. so, how much did they pay (and who did they pay) to make this beneficial for them?

I think this is definitely something that should be investigated!


----------



## PGTlatte

Perhaps Big Garment too ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
does anyone know how much 'big toy' was involved in this, or how much money they 'paid' to have this go through?


----------



## Steve's Wife

I posted a thread on my favorite forums. We'll see how much complacency is there.

Anyone heard about Haba or Hess toys? Will they will ship here? I feel like I need to buy now for birthdays and Christmases to come.


----------



## Peacemamalove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 







but







at that same time

yes very funny but


----------



## PGTlatte

I am x-posting some information on participating in the open public comment at the CPSC. I think this is a good chance for voices to be heard in an official way, in favor of small businesses being allowed to submit certificates that the components they use have been tested, instead of each of their entire final products, in every variation:

There is also an open public commment on the third party testing of *components*, instead of whole final products. They are taking comments untiil January 30.

This blog has the specific instructions for emailing a public comment in. They are also available on the CPSC website but harder to find.

http://joeyandaleethea.typepad.com/b...the-cpsia.html

Here is the pdf about the request for public comments:

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/Comp...tsComments.pdf

Quotes from this document of particular interest:

"The Commission staff invites comments on Section 102 of the CPSIA, Mandatory Third- Party Testing for Certain Children's Products. The staff requests comments specifically on third-party testing of component parts "

"Given the schedule for implementation of the third-party testing requirements, the staff is interested in comments and information regarding:"
"• How the risk of introducing non-compliant product into the marketplace would be affected by permitting third-party testing of the component parts of a consumer product versus third-party testing of the finished consumer product.
• The conditions and or circumstances, if any, that should be considered in allowing third-party testing of component parts.
• The conditions, if any, under which supplier third-party testing of raw materials or components should be acceptable."
"• Whether consideration of third-party testing of component parts should be given for any particular industry groups or particular component parts and materials. Explain what it is about these industries, component parts, and/or materials that make them uniquely suited to this approach."

This is what small businesses need to be allowed to do - submit certificates that all of the component parts they use have been tested and are compliant, instead of having to pay for the third party testing of their entire line of finished products, each separate product they make, in every variation, having every part of it tested. It would make so much more sense for each component they use to be tested once, and for the manufacturer who mass-produces that component to be the one to do it and supply the certificates of compliance to those who purchase the components from them.

This public comment period is a chance for the public to be heard on this.


----------



## mommaduck

I emailed my Rep's wife (they are in our church). Today we talked. Her husband had NEVER HEARD OF THIS LAW! They are now looking into it. I gave her more detail quickly, then emailed her as well...here was my email:

Quote:

(her name), thought I would just send a bit of detail and some links in case it helps.

The law states that ANYTHING made for ANY child 12 and under must be tested to make certain that it falls within standards on lead.

Resale shop managed to get an "exemption". They have been told that they don't have to test, but could still face consequences if they are found with items that potentially have high levels of lead and to watch out for certain groups of items (in essence, all plasticized children's items, including cribs, toys, and play yards). This "exemption" is contradictory in itself.

Affects on Home Education Suppliers:
Books. Small home publishers must send off one or more of each book or each type of book (every variance) to be tested for lead standards. Most of these home publishers use places like Staples, etc, to print they have no control over where the paper and ink come from and they typically make much less than a large publisher that controls their own printing.
Kits. Tape measures, beakers, thermometers, etc are not sold "for child use", but are many times gathered with other supplies to form science kits (also art kits, sewing kits, etc...same line of thinking) to be sold for child/classroom usage. The person putting together the kit now carries the burden, under this law, to send each item for testing with all it's costs.

Affects on Small business (also WAHMs - Work At Home Moms...think Etsy.com, HyenaCart.com, and those particularly around here that sew or have stores in their own homes):
This law has made an exemption for those that use only wood (no stains) and pure wool, cotton, and bamboo.
However, many WAHMs buy and/or order materials from other places. Their goods for children under 12 typically include Cloth Diapers, Baby Wraps and Baby Slings, Blankets, Children's Specialty Clothing, Hairbands and Hairbows, Knitted Soakers/Clothes/Leggings/Socks, Diaper Bags, Soft Baby Shoes, Waldorf Dolls, Stuffed Animals, and Wood Toys with Vegetable Based Stains, etc.
They obtain their materials from other WAHMs, area and online fabric stores, and even suppliers in Germany and yes, China (the only place to obtain resin snaps and a snap press). Many of the supplies we buy from local stores obtain their goods from China, etc. Unfortunately industry of US made goods has shut down.
Since these goods are sold as basic materials (fabric, thread, snaps, aplix, paint, dyes, etc) by these stores and suppliers, then they are being marketed to crafters and WAHMs, thus avoiding the "under 12" law. However, once these WAHMs buy the items and make something out of them for a child, they now have fallen under the burden of the law to test EACH product (including EACH variation of the product...if it's a different colour, size, combination of materials, etc...a sample of EACH must be sent to test ALL componants, even if that componant was in another item already tested. Some labs have requested up to 6 samples of EACH to complete their testing). When one considers that testing of a product runs between $200 and $1500 (going off of quotes from several cottage businesses), the WAHM makes only a limited number of said item a year (or in some cases, each item is per request and varies, aka unique), and said item only brings in between $5 and $100 (at the most!)...testing runs large amounts MORE than any amount the person is capable of making on the item...particularly when they are not able to pump our large quantities, instead managing only small amounts as capable between taking care of their home and family.

Suggestions:
Testing should be done on the items brought in by SUPPLIERS regardless what age it is intended for or testing should be required of IMPORTS.
(and my own pipe dream) something should be done to encourage companies to move BACK to the US and we produce our own textiles again, thus opening up jobs and maintaining quality standards for our country.
Or Buyer Beware may speak with their pocketbooks...as many are doing by not buying plasticized toys for their children and instead buying fewer, but safer and better quality products from America's entreprenuers, cottage businesses and WAHMs that put their skills to use to both benefit others and make ends meet for their families while being home with their families.

The Law: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpsia.pdf
The Law's extra details: http://www.cpsc.gov/ABOUT/Cpsia/cpsia.HTML
The Handmade Toy Alliance (a must read): http://www.handmadetoyalliance.org/
Etsy keeping informed about CPSIA: http://www.etsy.com/storque/craftivi...o-action-3157/
National Bankruptcy Day site created and keeping watch on CPSIA: http://nationalbankruptcyday.com/ (Feb 10th is being called National Bankruptcy Day by the Cottage/WAHM community due to CPSIA as that is the day many will no longer be able make and sell under this law)
Collection of Lab Testing Quotes with Homemade Item Descriptions: http://cpsia-central.ning.com/forum/...testing-quotes
Detailed Letter to Customers by a known WAHM: http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=70893&vid=505

A list of videos...one is a speech given as a response, three are news broadcasts, and the last is an informative home video explaining the contradictory nature of this law.




 (this is the first of three...the others are listed in the sidebar)

















Many have called and written their Representatives. Some have received prewritten responses simply stating they support the law, but not responding to actual questions and concerns. Others have received responses must like I did, their Representative never heard of it. And still more are simply being told that Congress will "work out the kinks after Feb 10" (in the meantime we must all pay out for something we can't afford, shut down, or face $100,000 fine and/or jail time).

Hope this helps,
(my name)


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaduck* 
I emailed my Rep's wife (they are in our church). Today we talked. Her husband had NEVER HEARD OF THIS LAW! They are now looking into it. I gave her more detail quickly, then emailed her as well...here was my email:









:









i don't know if these have been posted again yet or not. just a refresher. coming in late today and no time to read everything. just posting link for now.

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/e...SIA/index.html

http://www.change.org/ideas/view/sav...from_the_cpsia
__________________


----------



## mom4peace

ok, seriously, are these laws born out of some twisted malice or do the authors just not use common sense? Um, yes we want our children safe, and our small businesses too.


----------



## sedalbj

Found this on the etsy forum. Can go to the law firm's site for more info:

LASS ACTION LAWSUIT

Please read the following press release. If you are an interested party directly affected by the CPSIA that will take effect as of February 10th, I urge you to join us in this class action lawsuit.

Contact me or the contacts listed below for additional information.

Warmest Regards,
Dawn Michelle LaPolla
Baby Sprout Naturals
dlapolla [!at] gmail.com
ReformCPSIA.org
Reform Petition

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Moms ban together to save their businesses.
==============================
Moms ban together to save their businesses. Rachele Dressler-Sweetser is a mother of 3 and owns Monkey Baby, a creative children's clothing line. This business is not only her additional "baby" but her main source of income. She created Monkey Baby out of necessity. As a single mother she was faced with the issue of a sick child with medical needs that could not be left alone. She combined her creative sewing skills and marketing knowledge to create a fun and successful children's clothing line. Waking up to a new year she is faced with her legs being knocked out from under her with this quiet law going into effect with huge consequences.
Dressler-Sweetser says "I have built this business out of love for my children and my God-given talents. It is my dream, livelihood and my future. I can't sit still. I understand the need to keep our children safe but this law is too broad. It is not in anyone's interest as it is currently written." Dressler-Sweetser has contacted the Kushner Law Firm to begin the process of a Class Action Suit to prevent the law's enforcement of the February 10, 2009 deadline. She is actively contacting businesses owners that this law will effect to ban with her in preventing its enforcement on February 10, 2009.
The Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) is requiring lead testing on all products (including apparel and components of apparel which knowingly have little or no lead such as ribbon, tulle, thread, elastic etc.) designed for children under the age of 12. "This new Act is unconstitutionally overbroad and vague, and disregards the significant and disastrous impact on small and medium businesses as Section 605 of the Regulatory Flexibility Act requires" says Michael Kushner, of The Kushner Law Firm.
Immediate action is required in order to save many businesses and to keep costs from skyrocketing for children's toys, accessories and clothing.
Contact:
Rachele Dressler-Sweetser
http://www.monkeybabyclothes.com/
949.916.9288 ph.
949.916.9087 fx.

Attorney:
Michael Kushner
The Kushner Law Firm
949.421.3030 ph.
949.421.3031 fx.
http://www.kushnerlawfirm.com/


----------



## PGTlatte

I'm not a WAHM but I am a consumer and SO glad this is being challenged legally !!!!!


----------



## Mama~Love

: Happy that lawyers are getting involved!!! They have another thing coming if they think we're just going to stand alone quietly & let this take effect!!


----------



## mommaduck

Heard back from my Rep's wife. They looked further into this and state that it's a federal issue, and that is why they were not in loop on this issue. Though technically out of their hands, they are willing to look into it and see if there is anything they can do (or, I presume, put bugs into people's ears). They did give me the names of the Senator and Reps that I SHOULD contact. So all in all, they were VERY helpful for his position. (he's a Representative in the State Legislature, not Federal)


----------



## PGTlatte

x-posted:

It appears the resale industry is still not entirely comfortable....scroll down to the FAQ section of this page:

http://www.narts.org/CPSIA_Info.htm


----------



## mommaduck

Why is the CPSC not responding to this?! (well, we know why...they are in the duck and cover mode at the moment)


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Because there is something to hide. Like other acts/laws that have been passed in a rush and slid under the table in the middle of the night.
just my thoughts.

if you read Ron Paul's take on why he refused to vote yes on this bill you might get a better idea. Once again, he is my hero.


----------



## sedalbj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
if you read Ron Paul's take on why he refused to vote yes on this bill you might get a better idea. Once again, he is my hero.









can you point me to it? curious to read it.


----------



## Peacemamalove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 

if you read Ron Paul's take on why he refused to vote yes on this bill you might get a better idea. Once again, he is my hero.

















:







:


----------



## mommaduck

I've searched high and low and cannot find a response from Ron Paul on it. He's the man I wanted also.


----------



## morganlefay

Ron Paul is the only sane man in Washington.


----------



## sedalbj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
What do you mean, vote again? It is now at #4, with over 6000 votes. Vote again?

This needs to get to #3 everyone. Please vote (and, depending on your other 10 choices, you may want to consider rescinding them if they are for any of the top 3, depends on your priorities)... It is very close to #3.

Apparently you have to vote again if you already voted in the first round? Dunno, I voted after the 1st round was over. Remember, the top 3 not only get presented to Obama, but also get a non-profit sponsor for the idea.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide

Just wanted to share this email I rec'd from my rep's office. (Oddly, they've called me twice to discuss since I sent an email to them in early December, but I'll take what I can get at this point.)

Quote:

Dear Courtney:

My heart goes out to you as you deal with the loss of a child. As the father of two children, I can only imagine your struggle. Thanks for sharing your personal story with me.

Americans want to know that the products they purchase for their children are safe. Unfortunately, the Consumer Product Safety Commission's (CPSC) interpretation of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) is threatening the livelihood of many small businesses. Thanks for letting me know how these proposed changes would impact your business. My staff has been in contact with the CPSC about the possibility of exempting certain children's products from being retroactively affected by this legislation.

Small businesses are the backbone of this country. They keep our economy strong and create jobs. Imposing too many government regulations can make it harder for a small business to succeed. I will continue working with the CPSC and look for ways to protect small businesses in our community while we keep our products safe.

Warmest Regards,
Zach Wamp
Member of Congress


----------



## Ifluffedthree

here is a request for comments from the CPSA for small manufactuers

Please point everywhere you can. Door closes for hearing on Jan 30th. I am composing my reply tomorrow after I get home from classes.

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/Comp...tsComments.pdf

I accidentally merged my email account with my old email account with Earthlink. I misplaced 2000+ emails inclusive of my current ones since Dec 10th when I started contacting reps. The link for Ron Pauls replies was in there. I will go see if I can dig it up another way. I had it in a reply here but it did not make it through the holiday filters.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morganlefay* 
Ron Paul is the only sane man in Washington.














































here is the link I was referring to. scroll down about 1/2 way to HR4040.

http://scatattack.wordpress.com/2008...one-yet-again/

--------------------------------------------
"The Senate, stymied by partisan differences over the energy crisis, put aside those differences momentarily to vote 89-3 for the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. The House passed the bill Wednesday by 424-1, a reflection of the national outcry over a rash of recalls last years of toys and children's products contaminated by lead and other dangerous elements.

"We are going to make a big, big difference in the American marketplace," said Sen. Mark Pryor, D-Ark., a sponsor of the bill."

quoted from the ABC new report here:http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?se...ics&id=6267034

I think Sen. Mark Pryor D-Ark is going to get a nice letter from me soon.
darn straight your making "a big, big difference in the American marketplace"


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
This needs to get to #3 everyone. Please vote (and, depending on your other 10 choices, you may want to consider rescinding them if they are for any of the top 3, depends on your priorities)... It is very close to #3.

Apparently you have to vote again if you already voted in the first round? Dunno, I voted after the 1st round was over. Remember, the top 3 not only get presented to Obama, but also get a non-profit sponsor for the idea.

You can still vote through Jan. 15th.

Here's the link,

http://www.change.org/ideas?order=top#listSection

I did vote once, and couldn't again, but if anyone has not voted, please, please take the time to sign up and vote. It doesn't take that long and it can make a difference.


----------



## Toolip

I don't know if this is ethical....

If you have more than one email address you can sign up for more than one account and vote again.

Vote early. Vote often







:


----------



## jessjgh1

I saw this post on Craftzine.blog where it mentioned that the lead testing is actually sent and done in china... and posted a cost of the testing...
http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/20...cost_of_c.html

Turtle Park Designs

Quote:

I calculated the costs based on my current Winter Collection and assuming that each component test cost between $75-$100. Not included in these costs are the cost of each test item (they are destroyed in the testing process) and the cost of shipping the items to China since that's where most of the testing facilities are located.
Also there: http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/20..._could_dr.html Consumer Safety Rules Could Drive Crafters Out of Business

and a link to http://www.fashion-incubator.com/arc...ankruptcy-day/ where there is a whole forum devoted to working on this issue.

Jessica


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
I don't know if this is ethical....

If you have more than one email address you can sign up for more than one account and vote again.

Vote early. Vote often







:

I think you know it's not. The question is - do you care?


----------



## User101

Did someone post about the class action suit being filed? I blogged about it. I need to do some stuff right now but will come back and post the link.

ETA: I looked it up quick. Here's the link
http://reformcpsia.org/2009/01/class.../#usermessagea


----------



## tayndrewsmama

That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## aniT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
I saw this post on Craftzine.blog where it mentioned that the lead testing is actually sent and done in china... and posted a cost of the testing...

WTH? Oh I feel safe now? NOT! Their new labels will be worthless if the testing is done in China. Like I trust them and their baby formula poison.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
That link doesn't work for me.

nor me.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
WTH? Oh I feel safe now? NOT! Their new labels will be worthless if the testing is done in China. Like I trust them and their baby formula poison.

Yeah. It sounds about as useful as their organic certification.


----------



## Tamee

I can't afford to donate to sign the petition, but I would have done it.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
That link doesn't work for me.

Really? It works when I click. How weird.
reformcpsia.org/2009/01/class-action-lawsuit/#usermessagea

Does it work if you c and p?


----------



## aniT

No.

Quote:

Connection Interrupted

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
No.

I get the same message. Is it something that you have an account with and need to be signed in for?


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tamee* 
I can't afford to donate to sign the petition, but I would have done it.

You don't have to. I forgot exactly how, but you can vote without donating. I did.


----------



## radish

wow, i am just shocked this is happening.

does anyone know who heads the CPSIA? i cant find the info anywhere?

i thought i recalled something fishy about them and their funding years ago...??


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
I get the same message. Is it something that you have an account with and need to be signed in for?

No. I mean, I don't have an account. How odd.


----------



## sedalbj

check out this video. cpsc actually on tape!

http://www.wbaltv.com/video/18479590/index.html


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
check out this video. cpsc actually on tape!

http://www.wbaltv.com/video/18479590/index.html









: Anyone else just want to smack her???

I've emailed everyone I know, as well as contacting our local news station.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Wow! I could only take two minutes of that. Did she actually say anything?


----------



## aniT

It wont play on my computer. Anyone wanna summarize?


----------



## Momof3boysinNC

Basically she acted like all of us were stupid to be concerned. Like they know better than we do. Thrift stores need 'to use their best judgment'.

She says NOTHING. It's all doublespeak and condescending talk. IMO. The 'Mommy Blog' comment really irritated.

Of course they only have 100 field investigators. They will being going after people by using 'resources'.


----------



## aniT

Lovely. As usual when the government is caught doing something boneheaded the public is made to look rediculous for being concerned. Just look at the whole vaccine issue. There is no way in hell they will ever admit they are wrong no matter how many children are harmed.

Dude!! Why don't they make a law prohibiting ALL toxic substances from any product that is designed for children 12 an under. Bye bye vaccines.


----------



## porenn

hmmm.... yes the "misinformation being spread by the mommy bloggers" comment bothered me too... especially since she said nothing that would have cleared up that "misinformation"

Although she did say that "Under the CPSIA there are very specific and new definitions on regulating products with lead, children's products, *but also all the other consumer products that the agency has authority over"* (bolding mine)

Probably too much to hope for that big companies will be held accountable for the chlorine in their disposable diapers, huh?

even my husband, who mostly just tolerates my views on toxins in diapers and furniture and cotton and vaccines, thinks this is an absurd law, and is forwarding the info to all his friends.....


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"It wont play on my computer. Anyone wanna summarize?"

Sure...

"The CS, I mean um the CPSA um... well, it... it regulates all sorts of things. Uh it reauthorizes. It gives us authorization of, it hasn't been updated in a long time."

"So the law effects different people in different ways...It's all very specific. If you are a reseller, I mean a retailer... You see big box store retailers and manufacturers are often the same people and so it will effect them differently."

Not her exact words but...







:









I couldn't watch anymore.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

"but also all the other consumer products that the agency has authority over"

Yes, I believe that part of this law included regs on swimming pool drains. Many older ones will be closing.

Don't know about sposies... they are covered under the law but unless there is some other law that directly speaks on chlorine, then I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wild~blossom* 







: Anyone else just want to smack her???

I've emailed everyone I know, as well as contacting our local news station.

I know, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about at all.







:


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 

Yes, I believe that part of this law included regs on swimming pool drains. Many older ones will be closing.

Oh, they were responsible for that gem as well? Figures. I periodically work in neighborhood pool management and the new drains are insane. Texas already has (pretty much) the best drain restrictions in the country, and has had no incidents with compliant drains since they were instituted (quite a long time ago), and these new drains are costing so much money that many low income neighborhoods are just opting to close their pools.

I mean some measure was needed, as many states have not passed new standards at all, but just like the testing law, it was COMPLETE OVERKILL.

Grr. I hate politicians.







:


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
check out this video. cpsc actually on tape!

http://www.wbaltv.com/video/18479590/index.html


Well that was load of crud.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Yikes, I got through about five minutes and my head was about to explode. She really didn't say anything at all. I was actually pretty impressed by her ability to let verbal diarrhea just pour out of her mouth yet not actually say one single intelligible thing.

So, what is the deal with the pool drains? Does anyone know what else is covered under the new law? I am just baffled at the lack of uproar over this in the media.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Story on pool drains...

http://news.aol.com/article/drain-ru...f-pools/278150


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
Story on pool drains...

http://news.aol.com/article/drain-ru...f-pools/278150

Broken link


----------



## aniT

Hrm. The link worked for me last night. They just have moved it today or something.


----------



## aniT

:







:







:







:







:

http://www.change.org/ideas

It made the top 10!!!


----------



## sedalbj

good article:

http://www.forbes.com/opinions/2009/...0116olson.html


----------



## Toolip

Could someone post a link to the actual law.. that one in the OP is no longer working









Someone was asking me for information specifically regarding the clothing aspect of the law... any good info on that?


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
good article:

http://www.forbes.com/opinions/2009/...0116olson.html









That is a good article.

I wish the thumbs up guy was not so perky. I don't feel perky about this at all. I feel sick.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Mr. Olson -























in addition to forbes there is some info here too.

http://ceska.typepad.com/little_ida/...throughs-.html

little cracks -- now time to blow this baby up. Hope the pressure is undeniable.

The Pittsburgh Post Gazette since Dec 10th has not covered/brought forth an informative piece for our many in the dark communities. I always liked this newspaper -- I am really sad that after numerous informative links to national information over the last month, they have not covered anything as of today. I am bummin, I thought more of them as a worthy news source.


----------



## MaShroom

I've been reading up on all this business all day. On another board there are some very good points being made as in how this broadens governmental control even further in ways that aren't initially obvious. Folks are really riled up, as they should be. I feel some civil disobedience coming on... I've always said that there was no way I was going to make it through my life without being arrested for something. It might be this or feeding change into expired meters in front of a meter maid. I know, I'm a bad, bad person.









And that interview with Julie What's-Her-Name... Wow. Just...wow. Maybe she needs to rethink speaking on camera.


----------



## MadameXCupcake

Is this the pool drain article?
http://news.aol.com/health/article/p...easures/307757

That reminds me of the story Guts by Chuck Palahniuk[author of fight club]. I liked that short story as gruesome as it is but I love all Chuck Palahniuk. I never thought about that actually happening though.







The short story is available all over online for anyone curious but its very dark.


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
Is this the pool drain article?
http://news.aol.com/health/article/p...easures/307757

That reminds me of the story Guts by Chuck Palahniuk[author of fight club]. I liked that short story as gruesome as it is but I love all Chuck Palahniuk. I never thought about that actually happening though.







The short story is available all over online for anyone curious but its very dark.

I didn;t check the lin, but it did happen to a little girl here and it is a pretty horrifying story.


----------



## Mymble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
Could someone post a link to the actual law.. that one in the OP is no longer working









Someone was asking me for information specifically regarding the clothing aspect of the law... any good info on that?

There is no clothing section -- the whole thing applies to _everything_ for anyone under 12. The only exceptions given are in the phthalates section, not the lead. (And there have been recent comments on Fashion Incubator that even if fabric is exempted, all fasteners will still require testing -- although I thought they already did, actually)

Here are the laws:

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/legislation.html

you need to read the "Consumer Product Safety Act, As Amended" to get all the info.

This is also good:

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h110-4040

see who voted and who did not, that sort of thing.


----------



## Mama~Love

What I can't understand is why the average person just doesn't care about this. Are they that clueless? Why don't they care? Is this what the government wants? Just mindless people going about their day?


----------



## flowers

Well, can I tell you that I linked my local funschoolers listserve to a lot of this information b/c so many of them are crafters and small businesses and I was disciplined by the moderator. I was told not to post internet hype and that obviously this was was exaggerated.









I think it's so ridiculous ppl don't believe it.


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Well, can I tell you that I linked my local funschoolers listserve to a lot of this information b/c so many of them are crafters and small businesses and I was disciplined by the moderator. I was told not to post internet hype and that obviously this was was exaggerated.









I think it's so ridiculous ppl don't believe it.









"Internet hype"?? Whoa







: .


----------



## jmmom

INternet hype? My friend wrote an article for the Associated Press about it, and that was what started the CPSC working on exemptions...hardly internet hype. Wow.

People just have no idea what gov regulations can do.


----------



## Steve's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
check out this video. cpsc actually on tape!

http://www.wbaltv.com/video/18479590/index.html

So according to this well-spoken woman







there is a differentiation between a retailer and a reseller under the law. Does anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wild~blossom* 
What I can't understand is why the average person just doesn't care about this. Are they that clueless? Why don't they care? Is this what the government wants? Just mindless people going about their day?

Yes!


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
Yes!


Clueless, don't care, moving mindlessly through their day. City News like Pittsburgh and Scranton have turned an blind side to any coverage.







I am telling you I wrote time after time in hopes of shedding light and they did nothing - to one newspaper multiple times and the other once as well as the local news channel. Another wahm in a similar position has been writing to her local Scranton news too and incurred similar happening.


----------



## TexasSuz

So what, if anything is happening on this? As the date gets closer and closer more of the business I buy from are going out of business and trying to get rid of their inventory fast. It makes me sick to see these wonderful small mom and pops - many who run their businesses out of their homes as a family affair - be forced out of business becasue they want to be legal.

Someone needs to move fast on this because they are closing up shop...It feels like the CPSC is ignoring the THOUSANDS of people who will be forced out of business because of this law.

I don't think I have ever felt more disappointed in our governmental process until this law came about...


----------



## NoliMum

How many times should we write the CPSC, our senators and reps? I feel like sending the same form letter will result in its being trashed.


----------



## User101

Maybe we should start forwarding all the "going out of business" emails to our reps.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## User101

Thanks!

Would it be considered harassment?


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Well, I doubt it would be harassment, but perhaps to avoid having them all trashed and not read it would be a good idea to try and attach them all to one message as you get a few to send off. KWIM?


----------



## janhunt

From RawStory.com:

"In his first act as President, Obama approved a memo by White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel which orders all federal agencies to freeze former President Bush's pending regulations until the new administration has a change to review them."

I assume/hope this includes CPSIA?

Jan


----------



## aniT

It took a month but here is the response I received:

Quote:

Thank you for your letter regarding the Consumer Products Safety Commission and the recently enacted Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. I am a strong supporter of that law, which ensures that children's products do not contain dangerous amounts of lead.

Under the Act, all products aimed at children 12 and under must be tested for lead and phthalates, beginning February 10th. Recognizing that this testing may place a heavy burden on smaller retailers, I'm very pleased that the Commission is taking a critical look at the manner these requirements will be implemented. I am also pleased that Congress will be reviewing these requirements early this year to ensure they are implemented as efficiently and fairly as possible.

Again, thank you for expressing your concerns and I look forward to the implementation of a law that protects children and preserves economic opportunity.


----------



## janhunt

Even if the legislation hold doesn't apply to CPSIA, there may still be a delay:

"There is an effort going on to delay the implementation of CPSIA from February 10 until August, 2009. See attached letter at link below. The CPSC cannot do it, but Congress can. Acting Chair, Nancy Nord, reportedly does not object." - CPSIA Central

The letter is excellent - see http://doiop.com/CPSIA_delay (pdf file).

Jan


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
Even if the legislation hold doesn't apply to CPSIA, there may still be a delay:

"There is an effort going on to delay the implementation of CPSIA from February 10 until August, 2009. See attached letter at link below. The CPSC cannot do it, but Congress can. Acting Chair, Nancy Nord, reportedly does not object." - CPSIA Central

The letter is excellent - see http://doiop.com/CPSIA_delay (pdf file).

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."

Thanks Jan. We need to be writing Nancy Nord now.


----------



## janhunt

A Washington Post reporter called me today to ask about bedsharing safety, so I took the opportunity to alert him to CPSIA, which he hadn't known about, and urged him to cover it soon. He sounded interested. Fingers crossed...

Best wishes,

Jan


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
A Washington Post reporter called me today to ask about bedsharing safety, so I took the opportunity to alert him to CPSIA, which he hadn't known about, and urged him to cover it soon. He sounded interested. Fingers crossed...

Best wishes,

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."

I couldn't get the above letter to open. My spyware won't allow me.
Anyone want to give a scaled down version for those of us who can't read but want to follow.

and congrats on the WP communication -- hope it leads to good things.


----------



## janhunt

There is an excellent article at Forbes.com:

"Scrap The Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act"
http://doiop.com/forbes_cpsia

Jan


----------



## janhunt

Etsy.com has scheduled a community chat on the CPSIA: Friday, January 23rd, 12:00pm EST: http://doiop.com/etsy_cpsia .

Jan


----------



## janhunt

For those who couldn't open the pdf file of the letter from Energy and Commerce members to CPSIA, here it is on a web page: http://doiop.com/CPSIA_letter .

Jan


----------



## Mama~Love

janhunt - thank you for all of this information!


----------



## Ifluffedthree

PLEASE SUBMIT AGAIN VIA THIS EASY LINK:

http://capwiz.com/americanapparel/is...ertid=12274476

and then send off to six friend if you have another minute. This is a form letter from the American Apparel & Footwear Association.

It is super easy and this needs to continue to happen as nothing really has been changed as of yet.

Please take one minute, that is all it takes - just one.


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
PLEASE SUBMIT AGAIN VIA THIS EASY LINK:

http://capwiz.com/americanapparel/is...ertid=12274476

and then send off to six friend if you have another minute. This is a form letter from the American Apparel & Footwear Association.

It is super easy and this needs to continue to happen as nothing really has been changed as of yet.

Please take one minute, that is all it takes - just one.

Thanks for passing this along, it was really quick!


----------



## NoliMum

I think Three Sisters Toys (the owner is an MCD member) is closing. The shop is discounting almost everything and 75% of the toys I've looked at are sold out.


----------



## janhunt

There have been some new developments, explained by Robert Olson here:
http://doiop.com/cpsia_olson_2 . Unfortunately the law is still far too strict and senseless.

On his blog, Olson wrote that "it's hard to get an issue truly onto the news agenda at other highly ranked media outlets if the Times refuses to notice it." http://doiop.com/cpsia_olson_3

I've just written to the NY Times, asking why they haven't covered this important story. I sent it to all their editorial offices:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Please write to the Times. Apparently if they cover this story, others will follow.

Jan


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
There have been some new developments, explained by Robert Olson here:
http://doiop.com/cpsia_olson_2 . Unfortunately the law is still far too strict and senseless.

On his blog, Olson wrote that "it's hard to get an issue truly onto the news agenda at other highly ranked media outlets if the Times refuses to notice it." http://doiop.com/cpsia_olson_3

I've just written to the NY Times, asking why they haven't covered this important story. I sent it to all their editorial offices:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Please write to the Times. Apparently if they cover this story, others will follow.

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."

Thanks Jan. I know you must be super busy, but is there any way you(or anyone else) could put up a sample letter with the bullet points? I also want to contact media in my area and I am trying to write up a press release.


----------



## janhunt

This is the letter I sent, but I think short, personally written messages would be better than copies of the same letter.

Dear editors,

I am very puzzled that you have not covered the looming CPSIA crisis. If nothing is done to correct this legislation by February 10, tens of thousands of small businesses will be forced to close, in an already dire economy. According to Robert Olson, "it's hard to get an issue truly onto the news agenda at other highly ranked media outlets if the Times refuses to notice it."
http://overlawyered.com/2009/01/cpsi...omment-page-1/

Here is Olson's latest piece on Forbes.com, which covers the most recent developments: http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/22/cps...0122olson.html

The CPSIA law is one of the worst ever written. It is irresponsible, nonsensical, and threatens the livelihoods of many small businesses needlessly.

Please cover this important story!

Thank you,

Jan Hunt

(I included my home address and phone number)


----------



## janhunt

Here is some encouraging news: www.doiop.com/cpsia_commission

"When Congress wrote the CPSIA, they also changed the number of seats on the Commission from three to five, effective later this year... So President Obama will be appointing at least three new members. One of them will almost certainly be the new head, but even if that were not the case, his appointees would have the majority vote."

Let's all hope Obama moves quickly on this.

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."


----------



## User101

Jan, you're awesome! I'm so glad we have your energy behind this.

All you mamas are fabulous. I'm always amazed at what happens when a bunch of MDC mama harness their righteous anger towards a just cause.


----------



## janhunt

The latest news story gives us a way to help. CPSC has set up a special email address and says messages sent there will be read: [email protected] . They also say a public meeting may be held soon.

Read the story here: http://doiop.com/cpsc_cpsia .

Jan


----------



## janhunt

The Seattle Times has an article that asks for comments:
"How will the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act affect you?"
http://doiop.com/cpsia_times

One of the writers gives a number for calling Rep. Henry Waxman: 202-225-3976, and said "Everyone opposed should call him and demand that the 2/10/09 implementation date is pushed back until the issues are satisfactorily addressed."

Let's all do this!

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."


----------



## mystic~mama

I signed...this is unbelievable I am asking others to sign and sending out my good thoughts on this crazy thing not passing.


----------



## Arduinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
Wow! I could only take two minutes of that. Did she actually say anything?









Yeah she mostly ended up talking about second hand dealers and said there are no regulations included in the law that define how second hand retailers determine that a product meets the laws requirements, and that they have to use their best judgment in deciding if they will sell a second hand product or not. She said that they can use inspection of the item or calling the manufacturer to see if it's been tested or testing it themselves in determining it's safety.


----------



## janhunt

Hi everyone,

Please call Nancy Nord's number: 301-504-7901, where you can call to leave a message about this well-meant but carelessly-written law. I've read that calls have a lot more impact than emails.

Jan


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
This is the letter I sent, but I think short, personally written messages would be better than copies of the same letter.

Dear editors,

I am very puzzled that you have not covered the looming CPSIA crisis. If nothing is done to correct this legislation by February 10, tens of thousands of small businesses will be forced to close, in an already dire economy. According to Robert Olson, "it's hard to get an issue truly onto the news agenda at other highly ranked media outlets if the Times refuses to notice it."
http://overlawyered.com/2009/01/cpsi...omment-page-1/

Here is Olson's latest piece on Forbes.com, which covers the most recent developments: http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/22/cps...0122olson.html

The CPSIA law is one of the worst ever written. It is irresponsible, nonsensical, and threatens the livelihoods of many small businesses needlessly.

Please cover this important story!

Thank you,

Jan Hunt

(I included my home address and phone number)

Thanks Jan, you ROCK! I totally agree, you want to make your letter personal. Maybe include how it would affect you personally, if there are certain toys you buy or cloth diapers, whatever, but adding why it affects you personally is a very good idea and I think it is more affective.


----------



## Callimom

It just gets worse.

From the American Library Association website
_
Under the current opinion issued by the General Counsel of the CPSC, the law would apply to books for children under the age of 12; therefore, public, school, academic and museum libraries would be required to either remove all their children's books or ban all children under 12 from visiting the facilities as of February 10._


----------



## Quaniliaz

This law is so ridiculous - it is surreal!! I can't imagine what will happen if it actually is not repealed! Don't let the absurdity stop you from doing something - it is real!!!


----------



## TexasSuz

So close to the Deadline and the CPSC is STILL silent on this! I just do not understand how they can sit quietly while millions of people freak out over this. I mean banning children from the library is extreme but a REAL possibility now!


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
It just gets worse.

From the American Library Association website
_
Under the current opinion issued by the General Counsel of the CPSC, the law would apply to books for children under the age of 12; therefore, public, school, academic and museum libraries would be required to either remove all their children's books or ban all children under 12 from visiting the facilities as of February 10._

It's so absurb, isn't it???? Frickin' ridiculous!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quaniliaz* 
This law is so ridiculous - it is surreal!! I can't imagine what will happen if it actually is not repealed! Don't let the absurdity stop you from doing something - it is real!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasSuz* 
So close to the Deadline and the CPSC is STILL silent on this! I just do not understand how they can sit quietly while millions of people freak out over this. I mean banning children from the library is extreme but a REAL possibility now!

I can't see how ANYONE with half a frickin' brain actually PASSED this law







. Seriously - WTF is WRONG with our Congresspersons??!?!


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
It just gets worse.

From the American Library Association website
_
Under the current opinion issued by the General Counsel of the CPSC, the law would apply to books for children under the age of 12; therefore, public, school, academic and museum libraries would be required to either remove all their children's books or ban all children under 12 from visiting the facilities as of February 10._

Thanks for posting this Karen, I will pass it on.


----------



## ihugtrees

Can we call even if he is not our representative? I e-mailed a few reps and was told they don't respond to emails outside of their district?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
The Seattle Times has an article that asks for comments:
"How will the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act affect you?"
http://doiop.com/cpsia_times

One of the writers gives a number for calling Rep. Henry Waxman: 202-225-3976, and said "Everyone opposed should call him and demand that the 2/10/09 implementation date is pushed back until the issues are satisfactorily addressed."

Let's all do this!

Jan

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

"Change the world - nurture a child."


----------



## brightonwoman

just a heads up for anyone who did not know--over 300 etsians (and probably lots of other people) are banding together for a CPSIA blog-in today. Here is a link to more information about it http://www.etsy.com/forums_thread.php?thread_id=6013238 (this is not a shop link or a blog link, so I think it's ok to post... It is a link to the etsy discusison forum where they explain about the blog-in, and also have additional information about the CPSIA. Yes, a lot of people have their blog links/shop links posted there, but I'm not linking any particular one so I don't think it's spamming!!)


----------



## User101

Someone in Books suggested a "Read-In" at libraries to protest this. I'd really like to help organize something like this, but don't know where to start. Ideas?


----------



## sedalbj

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/01/30/lead.books/index.html

"Libraries in suspense over lead regulations"

if you go on and email it around it should stay in the top story list of the website.


----------



## User101

CPSC Grants One Year Stay of Testing and Certification Requirements for Certain Products
Because it's a press release, it's not covered under our copyright policy, so I've posted the whole thing.
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 30, 2009
Release #09-115

Quote:

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission voted unanimously (2-0) to issue a one year stay of enforcement for certain testing and certification requirements for manufacturers and importers of regulated products, including products intended for children 12 years old and younger. These requirements are part of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA), which added certification and testing requirements for all products subject to CPSC standards or bans.

Significant to makers of children�s products, the vote by the Commission provides limited relief from the testing and certification requirements which go into effect on February 10, 2009 for new total lead content limits (600 ppm), phthalates limits for certain products (1000 ppm), and mandatory toy standards, among other things. Manufacturers and importers � large and small � of children�s products will not need to test or certify to these new requirements, but will need to meet the lead and phthalates limits, mandatory toy standards and other requirements.

The decision by the Commission gives the staff more time to finalize four proposed rules which could relieve certain materials and products from lead testing and to issue more guidance on when testing is required and how it is to be conducted.

The stay will remain in effect until February 10, 2010, at which time a Commission vote will be taken to terminate the stay.

The stay does not apply to:

* Four requirements for third-party testing and certification of certain children�s products subject to:
o The ban on lead in paint and other surface coatings effective for products made after December 21, 2008;
o The standards for full-size and non full-size cribs and pacifiers effective for products made after January 20, 2009;
o The ban on small parts effective for products made after February 15, 2009; and
o The limits on lead content of metal components of children�s jewelry effective for products made after March 23, 2009.
* Certification requirements applicable to ATV�s manufactured after April 13, 2009.
* Pre-CPSIA testing and certification requirements, including for: automatic residential garage door openers, bike helmets, candles with metal core wicks, lawnmowers, lighters, mattresses, and swimming pool slides; and
* Pool drain cover requirements of the Virginia Graeme Baker Pool & Spa Safety Act.

The stay of enforcement provides some temporary, limited relief to the crafters, children�s garment manufacturers and toy makers who had been subject to the testing and certification required under the CPSIA. These businesses will not need to issue certificates based on testing of their products until additional decisions are issued by the Commission. However, all businesses, including, but not limited to, handmade toy and apparel makers, crafters and home-based small businesses, must still be sure that their products conform to all safety standards and similar requirements, including the lead and phthalates provisions of the CPSIA.

Handmade garment makers are cautioned to know whether the zippers, buttons and other fasteners they are using contain lead. Likewise, handmade toy manufacturers need to know whether their products, if using plastic or soft flexible vinyl, contain phthalates.

The stay of enforcement on testing and certification does not address thrift and second hand stores and small retailers because they are not required to test and certify products under the CPSIA. The products they sell, including those in inventory on February 10, 2009, must not contain more than 600 ppm lead in any accessible part. The Commission is aware that it is difficult to know whether a product meets the lead standard without testing and has issued guidance for these companies that can be found on our web site.

The Commission trusts that State Attorneys General will respect the Commission's judgment that it is necessary to stay certain testing and certification requirements and will focus their own enforcement efforts on other provisions of the law, e.g. the sale of recalled products.


----------



## User101

Also:
http://www.cpsc.gov/library/foia/foi...tayenforce.pdf
Stay of Enforcement of Testing and Certification Requirements


----------



## Mama~Love

Well, that's a relief!


----------



## aniT

Quote:

Pre-CPSIA testing and certification requirements, including for: automatic residential garage door openers, bike helmets, candles with metal core wicks, lawnmowers, lighters, mattresses, and swimming pool slides; and
Umm what is this? I don't know anything about garage door openers, bike helmets, or candles.







:

What did this law NOT cover?


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Umm what is this? I don't know anything about garage door openers, bike helmets, or candles.







:

What did this law NOT cover?

Kleenex & Toilet paper, perhaps?? The ATV thing was kinda strange too. Geez, this is sooo out of control







. Glad they approved the stay though.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

saw this elsewhere.

exhale for a bit.


----------



## User101

OK, seriously. 2 people is not a commission. It's a date. Why are two people running the whole CPSC?!?


----------



## stellimamo

Yeay I don't have to sell black market toys, for now.


----------



## jjawm

Yay!


----------



## NoliMum

Oh man I am so relieved.


----------



## Zuzu822

**


----------



## sedalbj

THIS IS NOT OVER!!! We have to remember that while we breathe a little easier today, Monday the fight continues. Complacency is going to set in, and come next year we could be facing the same problems over again. Consumer groups are rabid about the stay and will be pouring money into making sure the regulations stay extremely strict. They really don't care about small business and will fight. Large retailers have been requiring compliance already, imagine how livid the companies are who already payed for their testing. They see it as wasted money that they can't afford in a sinking economy.

Another key in the release is that the state's Attorney General's are being trusted to follow the stay, but they don't have to. So one of them could go off on some wild toy hunt tomorrow and still cause major problems.

Everyone should get on a listserv or join a group, like http://cpsia-central.ning.com/ or www.handmadetoyalliance.org to make sure they stay on top of what is going on and don't forget or become complacent.

That said, I may go to my independent toy store and buy something, to celebrate!


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
THIS IS NOT OVER!!! We have to remember that while we breathe a little easier today, Monday the fight continues. Complacency is going to set in, and come next year we could be facing the same problems over again. Consumer groups are rabid about the stay and will be pouring money into making sure the regulations stay extremely strict. They really don't care about small business and will fight. Large retailers have been requiring compliance already, imagine how livid the companies are who already payed for their testing. They see it as wasted money that they can't afford in a sinking economy.

Another key in the release is that the state's Attorney General's are being trusted to follow the stay, but they don't have to. So one of them could go off on some wild toy hunt tomorrow and still cause major problems.

Everyone should get on a listserv or join a group, like http://cpsia-central.ning.com/ or www.handmadetoyalliance.org to make sure they stay on top of what is going on and don't forget or become complacent.

That said, I may go to my independent toy store and buy something, to celebrate!

I'll be keeping on top of this until the end. We won't go down without a fight!!


----------



## studentmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
OK, seriously. 2 people is not a commission. It's a date. Why are two people running the whole CPSC?!?

Isn't that incredible?!?! Something that is soooooo imporant, that is so far-reaching, and they have two people.


----------



## User101

Not just does it seem like a huge job for two people, but where's the oversight? How do two people keep themselves honest and above reproach? Where are the checks and balances?


----------



## janhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Not just does it seem like a huge job for two people, but where's the oversight? How do two people keep themselves honest and above reproach? Where are the checks and balances?

What I've heard is that Obama will be appointing people to the now-empty remaining 3 seats, who will then form a majority. I'm optimistic that he will appoint sensible people to this committee.


----------



## Mama~Love

Jan - you ae absolutely AMAZING with all of this info!! I want to thank you so much for helping us keep up with this.

THANK YOU







: !


----------



## Ifluffedthree

signed up at both.

thanks for the links


----------



## liawbh

Whew, good news!

I was getting stressed, not just for my own biz, but especially for my small town library, and the little thrift shops.

Don't worry, I still plan to ester my Senators and Rep. until there is a permanent revision.


----------



## FancyPants

I am glad to hear about the stay on this ridiculous law but I agree about continuing the fight so I also signed the petition.
Thanks for putting this link up.


----------



## janhunt

The attorney Kenneth Ross has written a 3-page summary on the stay:
http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/pro...ay_summary.pdf

Jan Hunt

"Change the world: nurture a child."


----------



## sedalbj

Can I post this here? I hope so... The handmade toy alliance email distribution sent this out:

Thank you for your continued support to Save Small Business from the CPSIA. It has been an active week. A stay of enforcement was issued by the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) on Friday, January 30th. Although it has stayed enforcement of many provisions of the law, the CPSC has made it clear that they lack authority to fully correct the CPSIA. Urge Congress to provide the CPSC with guidance that will protect toymakers, thrift resellers, publishers, and clothing manufacturers from the unintended consequences of the CPSIA. A technical amendment, the CPSIA Regulatory Relief Bill, will be introduced on the Senate floor soon. It is important that we gain Senate support for this necessary legislation. Here's what you can do:
Call your Senator (switchboard: 202-224-3121).
Identify yourself as a constituent and ask to speak with the Senator or the staff assistant who follows Commerce issues.
Ask him/her to co-sponsor the CPSIA Regulatory Relief Legislation, and tell them if they have questions about the legislation they can contact Tom Jones in Senator DeMint's DC office at 202-224-6121. Tom's email address is [email protected]
Ask them to vote for the CPSIA Regulatory Relief legislation when it comes to the Senate floor, possibly as an amendment to the stimulus package as has been rumored.
Get five friends to do steps 1-4.

We need to show strong support of this amendment in order to get the Senate to pass it. To read the specifics of the amendment, go to:
http://demint.senate.gov/public/inde...2-24b6199424ed

We have also made strides in our intiative at change.org. We are in the final stages of teaming with a non profit agency and going forward with our national campaign to save small businesses. There is a new petition that you can sign and send a letter to Congress. To see the petition, go to: http://www.change.org/ideas/4203/vie...small_business. Our blog posts have also begun. View these at: http://www.change.org/ideas/view/sav...from_the_cpsia .

Thank you again for your support. Our grassroots campaign would never have gotten as far as it has without the support of people like you.

www.handmadetoyalliance.org


----------



## User101

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 6, 2009
Release #09-120 CPSC
(This is a press release, so I can share the whole thing without violating the copyright policy)

CPSC Spells Out Enforcement Policy For New Lead Limits In Children's Products Effective February 10

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Starting on February 10, 2009, consumer products intended for children 12 and under cannot have more than 600 parts per million of lead in any accessible part. This new safety requirement is a key component of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) aimed at further reducing children's exposure to lead.

In an effort to provide clear and reasonable guidance to those impacted by this important law, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is announcing its enforcement policy on the lead limits established by the CPSIA.

Manufacturers, importers, distributors, and retailers should also be aware that CPSC will:

*Not impose penalties against anyone for making, importing, distributing, or selling

**a children's product to the extent that it is made of certain natural materials, such as wood, cotton, wool, or certain metals and alloys which the Commission has recognized rarely, if ever, contain lead;

**an ordinary children's book printed after 1985; or

**dyed or undyed textiles (not including leather, vinyl or PVC) and non-metallic thread and trim used in children's apparel and other fabric products, such as baby blankets.

(The Commission generally will not prosecute someone for making, selling or distributing items in these categories even if it turns out that such an item actually contains more than 600 ppm lead.)
Sellers will not be immune from prosecution if CPSC's Office of Compliance finds that someone had actual knowledge that one of these children's products contained more than 600 ppm lead or continued to make, import, distribute or sell such a product after being put on notice. Agency staff will seek recalls of violative children's products or other corrective actions, where appropriate.

*Issue an interim final rule effective February 10, 2009, which establishes alternative lead limits for certain electronic devices, in order to prevent unnecessary removal of certain children's products from store shelves.

*Accept a manufacturer's determination that a lead-containing part on their product is inaccessible to a child and not subject to the new lead limits, if it is consistent with the Commission's proposed guidance or is based on a reasonable reading of the inaccessibility requirement. Paint and other coatings or electroplating are not considered barriers that make a component inaccessible.

This enforcement policy will remain in effect until superseded by action of the Commission.

CPSC still expects companies to meet their reporting obligation under federal law and immediately tell the Commission if they learn of a children's product that exceeds the new lead limits starting on February 10, 2009. Companies also should know that the CPSIA generally prohibits the export for sale of children's products that exceed the new lead limits.

As announced on January 30, 2009, the Commission approved a one year stay of enforcement for certain testing and certification requirements for manufacturers and importers. Significant to makers of children's products, the 'stay' provides limited relief from the testing and certification for total lead content limits, phthalates limits for certain products and mandatory toy standards. Manufacturers and importers - large and small - of children's products will not need to test or certify to these new requirements, but will still need to meet the lead and phthalates limits, mandatory toy standards and other requirements. Certification based on testing by an accredited laboratory is still required for painted children's products and soon will be required for children's metal jewelry, as well as certain other products for non-lead issues.


----------



## User101

A second press release issued today

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 6, 2009
Release #09-121

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

CPSC Issues Guidance For Complying With Phthalates Requirements In New Child Safety Law

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Starting on February 10, 2009, children's toys and child care articles cannot contain more that 0.1% of six phthalates (DEHP, DBP, BBP, DINP, DIDP, and DnOPA) regardless of when they were manufactured. The CPSC will abide by a court decision (pdf) issued yesterday ruling that the prohibition on phthalates in the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 applies to products in inventory. Phthalates are a group of chemicals (oily, colorless liquids) that are used among other things to make vinyl and other plastics soft and flexible.

A "children's toy" is defined in the statute as a product intended for a child 12 years of age or younger for use when playing. The Commission has previously stated that it will follow the definition of toy in the mandatory toy standard which exempts such things as bikes, playground equipment, musical instruments, and sporting goods (except for their toy counterparts).

The statute also prohibits phthalates over the limit in "child care articles," which include products that a child 3 and younger would use for sleeping, feeding, sucking or teething. By way of example, a pacifier/teether would be an item that would help a child with sucking or teething; a sippy cup would facilitate feeding; and a crib mattress would facilitate sleeping.

Companies must meet their reporting obligation under federal law and immediately tell the Commission if they learn of a children's toy or child care article that exceeds the new phthalates limits starting on February 10, 2009. Companies also should know that the CPSIA generally prohibits the export for sale of children's products that exceed the new phthalates limits.

The agency will be issuing further guidance information next week.


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:

**an ordinary children's book printed after 1985; or
I'm glad they are at least backing up the retroactive part for children's books, but honestly, they need to go further back than 1985. My library has many books in the children's circulation that date older than that. I've actually checked out some of the same books for my kids that I checked out when I was little. Most school libraries also have books older than 1985.


----------



## janhunt

Senator Demint has sent a letter to Etsy.com, asking for everyone's help in getting his legislation passed:

"As many of you know, last week I announced that I am planning to offer legislation to fix the problems contained in the CPSIA. I'm not going to relist the changes here, but if you haven't already visited the posting I would encourage you to visit my blog.

"However, to make these changes a reality, I'm going to need your help. You need you to call your senator. The number for the switchboard at the U.S. Senate is (202) 224-3121. When you call, tell the operator what state you're from and that you'd like to speak to one of your senators. Tell them where you are from. Explain how this new law will impact your life. Ask them to support the legislation I am proposing. And be sure to thank them for taking the time to talk with you.

"Sending letters to the CPSC isn't enough. The CPSC can't fix this problem. Congress needs to act and it is you who must encourage them to do so."

www.doiop.com/etsy_demint


----------

